# Anti-Furry Trolling: How do you react?



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

How do you react when you see mocking YouTube videos and the like bashing Furrydom, and how do you think others should react?

Please elaborate on your answer.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, there has already been a topic on this... But I just ignore it generally; try to see what they're saying objectively, and if it's worth hearing I'll consider it, if not... *shrugs*
At least, I try to do that hehehe.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

Salrith said:


> Well, there has already been a topic on this...




Being a troll myself I'm hoping I can get the people who otherwise see it as hate speech and try to DMCA it off to discuss with me on just _why_ it offends them so much/they're willing to commit perjury to see to it the videos are removed.


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 14, 2009)

With 5 star ratings. I love watching them for incorrectness. Plus, some can be quite funny.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm not going to reply directly to them. Most likely I'll just laugh if its funny, or shake my head at them if its totally wrong and not funny. No need to get upset over nothing.


----------



## krisCrash (Apr 14, 2009)

Depends on the entertainment value of the troll, as with all trolls


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm with elf-boy.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 14, 2009)

Ignorance is bliss :3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2009)

I flag + ignore.


----------



## Aden (Apr 14, 2009)

I join. 8D


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 14, 2009)

i treat all trolls in the same way:
i laugh at them^^ if it happens on a forum where i am a member i report them, on the forum i moderate i change their posts to extremely nice posts, their reactions are SO hilarious XD 
after that i note down their IP and report it to the admin because i cant ban people yet, there is a bug in the system >.>


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 14, 2009)

I do whatever I feel like.  Most often ignore.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 14, 2009)

I tell them that I just got back from fucking my dog and buying a plushie.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I flag



Flag it for what reason?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Flag it for what reason?


Harassment/trolling.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Harassment/trolling.




Would you apply the same to anti Twilight or anti Trekkie videos?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Would you apply the same to anti Twilight or anti Trekkie videos?


Depends on what they said. If it's just "lol Twilight sucks" then yes.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

By the same logic, why should "lol Twilight" sucks have no place when there's no problem with "lol Twilight rawks"?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2009)

One is meant to be inflammatory.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

One opinion is allowed but the other isn't?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2009)

One is inflammatory. I could keep saying this, but one is meant to cause butthurt.

If you can't tell the difference, I can't help you.


----------



## Toaster (Apr 14, 2009)

With Lulz cannons aimed at the furries, seeing how I sometimes troll furries.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 14, 2009)

Voted on the top choice.  I don't care.  I'm not even gonna watch the video or whatever because it is of no interest to me.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 14, 2009)

Top choice, even though it is funny if it turns into some kind of "FURSECUTION" argument...


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

Placebo said:


> One is inflammatory. I could keep saying this, but one is meant to cause butthurt.
> 
> If you can't tell the difference, I can't help you.



An opinion; Two YouTube videos, one is 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxRzOwGnDTQ

And the other is a Yiff in Hell slideshow with mutilated furry pictures.

Both are "trolling" videos. Do you consider both worthy of the same flagging?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> An opinion; Two YouTube videos, one is
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxRzOwGnDTQ
> 
> ...


No, I do not. Notice how this one isn't "lulz in hell trollfags", it's trying to make a point.

Edit: Not to say his opinion is wrong or right, but it's more meant to invoke debate rather then pointless baiting.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

Placebo said:


> No, I do not. Notice how this one isn't "lulz in hell trollfags", it's trying to make a point.




So as long as it isn't blatant, vicious rage it's acceptable. Gotcha. A follow up, what if it's someone trying to make a point a furry just doesn't want to see (using stats to draw a parallel between furry & zoophilia, etc)?

A side note; Ultraforge, the man in that video, is regarded among the YouTube Furry Community as one of the worst trolls imaginable, for videos like that.

Also;


> lulz in hell trollfags


Troll in hell lulzfags.

verb in hell adjectivefags.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you think she's joking?

Uh, yeah. I just ignore the whole shitstorm.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd hunt them down and cut out their dirty hearts >:[


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 14, 2009)

I really don't care.
If you get butt hurt over troll comments/Vidoes, you need to grow a thick skin. 

Not all trolls are "RAEGING Nerds" on crack. A few do offer up a few points on why they troll furries, one of them is that you cannot talk about the issues of the fandom without one person yelling "FURESECUTION".


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 14, 2009)

If it's true/untrue and not funny I ignore it
If it's untrue and funny I LOL
If it's true and funny I LOL harder.

I really don't understand why/how people can get so upset by it. I can sort of understand people being annoyed that it just reinforces all the negativity, but I don't intend on ever telling my parents or friends that I'm a furfag so I don't really care.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 14, 2009)

In real life or on the interwebs?

I just lay off when it comes to video's. I mean, what can you do? But, if someone makes fun of me IRL, there gonna get there ass kicked. They don't have a PC to protect them this time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't bother watching that type of video anymore. I have a question for you paxil rose, Why do you troll furries?. I last asked this to Ultraforge i believe quite sometime ago now, and he said it was for the "lol" factor. But i have often wondred if it applies to all trolls or just a few.

Is it because our fandom has so many areas that are just wide open and asking to have fun made of it?, or because it is so easy to troll us?, or maybe a mix?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2009)

Basically the same as Snow, but I may laugh even if it's obviously false.  If it's true, I'll jump in and defend the creator of the video.  Because while the video is honest, the poster tends to have about as much debating skill as a rock.  So jumping in with articles cited providing proof of such deeds, providing quality defense to any points raised, etc just expands the butt-hurt.

But then, I'm a debater.  If I get the chance, I'll rub facts into almost anyone's face to make them flounder.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Basically the same as Snow, but I may laugh even if it's obviously false.  If it's true, I'll jump in and defend the creator of the video.  Because while the video is honest, the poster tends to have about as much debating skill as a rock.  So jumping in with articles cited providing proof of such deeds, providing quality defense to any points raised, etc just expands the butt-hurt.
> 
> But then, I'm a debater.  If I get the chance, I'll rub facts into almost anyone's face to make them flounder.



For furries, it is too easy.
Too many facts.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> For furries, it is too easy.
> Too many facts.


Yep, which makes it all the funnier when either:
A)  They continue to make the same argument disregarding evidence, or 
B)  Change their argument with every new post until by the end of the debate their argument has no tie-in whatsoever with what was started with.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 14, 2009)

Everyone needs to be able to laugh at themselves, reacting in anyway feeds the fire.

I'd probably help :3


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 14, 2009)

"Flag it under hate speech, anti furry is no different than anti-black or anti-gay. DMCA too."

FOUR people voted for this?

Give me a break!


----------



## Nignio (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't care what they say, I know who I am and I won't listen to them anyways.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, some people do charity work, some people draw, and some make flame videos. 
I'm not gonna tell a person how to use their time, but I can choose to ignore it.

Honestly, can you find a single life style choice that isn't bashed in some way? 
No matter what, there will always be people who think differently. Some accept other's choices, some fight it.
Either way, no one ever wins, truly an endless battle.

I personally don't let others opinions get to me, I guess it depends on your level of tolerance.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> Honestly, can you find a single life style hobby choice that isn't bashed in some way?


A bit more accurate, both in describing the fandom (in my eyes, at least) and terms of how far bashing can go.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 14, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> How do you react when you see mocking YouTube videos and the like bashing Furrydom, and how do you think others should react?
> 
> Please elaborate on your answer.



I just ignore them, they're entitled to have their own thoughts, that doesn't mean that they are entitled to my acknowledgment.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> A bit more accurate, both in describing the fandom (in my eyes, at least) and terms of how far bashing can go.


Oh, my bad there, I didn't mean I was considering furry as a lifestyle choice, I just meant choices in general.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't bother watching that type of video anymore. I have a question for you paxil rose, Why do you troll furries?.
> 
> Is it because our fandom has so many areas that are just wide open and asking to have fun made of it?, or because it is so easy to troll us?, or maybe a mix?



Little from column A, little from column B. Obviously, there's no shortage of hilarious people to mock among the community (diaper furs, furry supremacists, etc so forth), and given the fact that these weirdos often hold "Furry Fandom" as a shield to seemingly legitimize their behavior or often anti social attitude, it tends to be the first thing to get torn apart by those trolling them.

The fact that many of the people I've trolled often outright proclaim themselves selfless, noble crusaders for the Furry Way (and I swear to God, they do...) don't help.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> So as long as it isn't blatant, vicious rage it's acceptable. Gotcha. A follow up, what if it's someone trying to make a point a furry just doesn't want to see (using stats to draw a parallel between furry & zoophilia, etc)?


I wouldn't flag it.


----------



## Vekke (Apr 14, 2009)

trolling furries is a great thing to do 

also whoever said it was like hating gay and black people, fuck you. furry's a choice.


----------



## Chobaryu (Apr 14, 2009)

I see no reason in getting all butthurt and whiny and argumentative when trolling material attacks. The way I see it, it's a game and getting mad is just playing it. I don't play that game. I used to be a defensive person over things I was interested in, but then I grew up and realized that I didn't have to let those things bother me. So, I don't watch what doesn't interest me, and I don't let flames get to me. I defused an anti-furry troll that way once. Proved to be pretty intelligent and a civil talker, and we held a decent 30-minute conversation.

So people will think and say what they want. Let them. Why should I care if someone thinks I'm a sex-obsessed yiffer? I know what I am. I'm confident and comfortable with who I am. A tag slapped on me by someone on the internet means nothing in real life, anyway, so I just go on my merry way. :>

Given the chance and the skill, I'd troll Twifags. And I'd do it for the lulz. Is that not one of the reasons that (skilled) trolls attack? Cripes, I've been hanging around my nerdy friends too long. xD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doHoE156RAo

There are Anti-Furry Trolls, and Furry Trolls, but at the end of the day, they are all nothing but basement dweller humans.


----------



## Aden (Apr 14, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> "Flag it under hate speech, anti furry is no different than anti-black or anti-gay. DMCA too."
> 
> FOUR people voted for this?
> 
> Give me a break!



Five, now.

To those who voted this way: FREE ADVICE! You're the problem.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 14, 2009)

I sit back and enjoy the show. Nothing better then watching people that don't know each other spew meaningless shit out of there mouth with no dire consequences. Things get entertaining when all these factors are met.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

im new so i have yet to see them, im excited.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 14, 2009)

"Flag it under hate speech, anti furry is no different than anti-black or anti-gay. DMCA too"

6 now

Explain yourself


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 14, 2009)

Are these trolling videos worth watching? People seem to mention them, but I've never actually watched one. I usually find videos of people recording themselves to be boring, and it interrupts my music. I wouldn't be able to take it seriously anyway. Does anyone take anything on youtube seriously?


... maybe there's just something I'm missing since I haven't seen them. Maybe it's a youtube community thing. *throws arms in air*


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Five, now.
> 
> To those who voted this way: FREE ADVICE! You're the problem.



Yes. Yes they are.


----------



## Vekke (Apr 14, 2009)

Shindo said:


> im new so i have yet to see them, im excited.



you should be! drama is one of my favourite parts of the fandom


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 14, 2009)

A sampling of different trolling videos, for those who haven't seen many; ranging from deliberately inflammatory to tactful and debating.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzXd92VoluE&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vre8orvMi-E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrTz6W8aKZs&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnolOcf3Wfw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rgse6N9ey0&feature=related


----------



## Chronic (Apr 14, 2009)

Somewhat off-topic, but is apathy technically an emotion? I mean, it's a lack of emotion...so...

Uh, yeah. Anyway. I'm apathetic to the whole "furries versus trolls" debate.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 15, 2009)

Chronic said:


> Somewhat off-topic, but is apathy technically an emotion? I mean, it's a lack of emotion...so...
> 
> Uh, yeah. Anyway. I'm apathetic to the whole "furries versus trolls" debate.



Pretty much this.

Some of it was amusing, but not really. It's all so over done.

For example, in the third video linked, there is a self-proclaimed troll babbling about "How do you know I don't have a life?" for a couple wasted minutes. Trolling just isn't the art it used to be in most cases.

Anyway, there are so many trolls _within_ the furry fandom that I have a hard time seeing "furries vs trolls" as a valid concept.


----------



## mattprower08 (Apr 15, 2009)

I voted the top option. I do see troll attacks, and have been sort of attacked by one myself, but i simply ignored it, for the simple reason stated in the option i chose. I also watched those videos posted a few posts above. The first 3 [skipped the 1st one it was a little too long] had really good reasoning that i do agree with, the last two kinda made me laugh, because they were ridiculous


----------



## elenawing (Apr 15, 2009)

i've actually formed a weird....apathetic relationship with a troll on a chat for a convention im going to xD he gets out a few jokes, and i carry on and its all good. and when i leave

me: bye guys
troll: bye furfag 
me: bye **** 

and all is well and i dont wana set things on fire


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 15, 2009)

Is it a bad thing to troll trolls?

I've got a pretty good roll going against Eerie Silverfox lately. :v


----------



## drewdle (Apr 15, 2009)

This thread seems to be the equivalent of dangling a piece of meet in front of a pack of rabid wolves/foxes/cats/kitsunes etc. I think the OP knows perfectly well the response he was going to get. Lots of us our apathetic, but some are defensive about it, and sure enough, a few of that mentality has given our OP some canon fodder. 

No offense intended, OP. I just don't see how, if you're a troll, you could expect not to get some of these replies. Call it "baiting the mousetrap" if you will. 

Anyways, my opinion: furry being what it is, anything from a lifestyle choice to merely an interest in art, is probably the easiest trolling fodder out there. It doesn't help matters when we get bitchy about being trolled. At the same time however, trolls need to pack it up. It's old, it's overdone, and it's just stupid, not because furry hate speech is similar to other minority hate speech or anything else, but that at this point, trolling furs is the equivalent of tormenting a fat kid with a Smartie. If this is your hobby, then you arguably need more help than the furs you're trolling.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 15, 2009)

drewdle said:


> This thread seems to be the equivalent of dangling a piece of meet in front of a pack of rabid wolves/foxes/cats/kitsunes etc. I think the OP knows perfectly well the response he was going to get. Lots of us our apathetic, but some are defensive about it, and sure enough, a few of that mentality has given our OP some canon fodder.
> 
> No offense intended, OP. I just don't see how, if you're a troll, you could expect not to get some of these replies. Call it "baiting the mousetrap" if you will.



I've trolled furries before and have plenty of canon fodder without the thread, for the most part due to "high profile" furries insanity; the ones who would flag an anti furry video for racial discrimination and file a false DMCA claim if it meant the video would be pulled. The replies I've gotten here are much, much more courteous and well thought out than the Youtube standard, this is to get a sample ratio of just many people have the "anti- furry =  anti black = anti gay = all hate crimes" mindset. Surprisingly enough at least to, it was a minority, whereas the (incredibly vocal) YouTube community would have me believe it was evenly split or even a majority. 



> Anyways, my opinion: furry being what it is, anything from a lifestyle choice to merely an interest in art, is probably the easiest trolling fodder out there. It doesn't help matters when we get bitchy about being trolled. At the same time however, trolls need to pack it up. It's old, it's overdone, and it's just stupid, not because furry hate speech is similar to other minority hate speech or anything else, but that *at this point, trolling furs is the equivalent of tormenting a fat kid with a Smartie. If this is your hobby, then you arguably need more help than the furs you're trolling*



Should TheAmazingAtheist get help because he enjoys telling some people their imaginary friend isn't real? What's the difference?


----------



## Chronic (Apr 15, 2009)

TheAmazingAtheist is amazing, that's why. 

But seriously, if you consider this _thread _trolling, congrats. You now officially have no spine.


----------



## Gynx (Apr 15, 2009)

Trolls troll for reactions.

You provide a reaction, the troll was successful.

Best thing to do is pretend you never saw it or laugh along with it. Either way, I recommend just avoiding making yourself a target, seeing as then you don't have to react.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 15, 2009)

Chronic said:


> But seriously, if you consider this _thread _trolling, congrats. You now officially have no spine.



No, this thread is asking a question _in regards_ to trolling. 



Gynx said:


> Best thing to do is pretend you never saw it or laugh along with it. Either way, I recommend just avoiding making yourself a target, seeing as then you don't have to react.



This.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 15, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> No, this thread is asking a question _in regards_ to trolling.


That's what I mean. Who would consider it direct trolling?


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 15, 2009)

Chronic said:


> That's what I mean. Who would consider it direct trolling?



I misinterpret your comment at first glance, I assumed you were implying I started this thread in a poor attempt to troll. My bad.


----------



## drewdle (Apr 15, 2009)

Chronic said:


> TheAmazingAtheist is amazing, that's why.
> 
> But seriously, if you consider this _thread _trolling, congrats. You now officially have no spine.



I knew I shouldn't have brought it up. I'm going to have to explain this until my brain atrophies. I didn't say, at any point, I was one of the people who found this offensive. I just thought it was amusing that, for the purpose of discussing trolling, the OP received defensive responses that I would expect from those who consider this trolling. 

Ugh. Which I don't. But given the makeup of the fandom, you can't not expect some trolling to happen in a thread like this, either brought on themselves by those who are complaining, or because the OP wanted to in the first place.

Anyways, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 15, 2009)

I read them and laugh... I think it's funny as hell!


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't care. It's a free country, they can do what they want I can ignore them :3.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Seven people now who flag Trolling as a Hate speech?!?

Good Google, this fandom is weak.


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Apr 15, 2009)

I normally don't care too much, because it shows how some people are just that sad they need to attempt to troll us. I normally just ignore it, and sometimes it is actually quite funny, and I'll have a little chuckle. I never involve myself in the slightest though, they're not harming me.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 15, 2009)

They either are looking for lol's and/or making people mad. I think it's funny. If you laugh they are a lot more tolerable!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought you said lolis and it piqued my interest but now I'm bored again.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 15, 2009)

Any of you Hate Speech/DMCAers, feel free to explain your answer.

Anyone. Anyone at all...


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 15, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I thought you said lolis and it piqued my interest but now I'm bored again.


... 0_0 ....


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Any of you Hate Speech/DMCAers, feel free to explain your answer.
> 
> Anyone. Anyone at all...


Marked that because I _do _flag the videos, but I don't agree with the whole racist thing.

Shoulda marked apathy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2009)

I was trolled today (Alright, not on youtube, on furcadai, and yes i know bad game) Anyway, i didn't take the bait as it were, I know he was trying to bait me to get a reaction, as he was useing every insult possible, but i plainly wouldn't give him it. and after awhile he gave up.

So my advice to anyone being trolled would be; just don't rise to the bait. As for youtube furyy hate video's, meh, why bother wasting time reacting to them?, or even watching them for that matter?, my advice here is, just don't. ignore it.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2009)

There is no problem with watching them.  Unless you lack enough will to refrain from saying either "I agree" or "I disagree" online.  Views do not turn into fuel.

And eight people flagging the last option?  Warp above, it's _trolling_ of a _hobby_.  Should I be able to sue people for trolling the GW I attend in person?  There's security cameras all over the place too, so I would have much stronger arguments against them than most people online have against the Youtube videos.  If you say "Yes, sue them.  They're making fun of a hobby where you move little overpriced figures around." then you might as well say nothing can receive any negative critique.  If you say "No, it's just a hobby," ... the fandom?  Same thing, but with overpriced mascot outfits instead of overpriced figures?


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 15, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Marked that because I _do _flag the videos, but I don't agree with the whole racist thing.
> 
> Shoulda marked apathy.



I probably should have split that question into 

* I flag for trolling
* I do whatever it takes to have it pulled, including marking it for racial discrimination and filing a false DMCA.

Anyway, you elaborated on your choice, so kudos. You 7 other guys? Nothing?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I probably should have split that question into
> 
> * I flag for trolling
> * I do whatever it takes to have it pulled, including marking it for racial discrimination and filing a false DMCA.
> ...



That is one thing i have never done o.o. Ive never tried having a video pulled off of youtube, nor have a flagged such video's.


----------



## Aden (Apr 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Seven people now who flag Trolling as a Hate speech?!?
> 
> Good Google, this fandom is weak.



8 now. These new ones are probably doing it to fuck with us.

That being said, I expected a lot worse.


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2009)

>


----------



## Vekke (Apr 16, 2009)

Gynx said:


> Trolls troll for reactions.
> 
> You provide a reaction, the troll was successful.
> 
> Best thing to do is pretend you never saw it or laugh along with it. Either way, I recommend just avoiding making yourself a target, seeing as then you don't have to react.



damn it man, stop giving away vital secrets


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> 8 now. These new ones are probably doing it to fuck with us.


Now nine.  I'm hoping it's people trolling the thread about trolling too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Now nine.  I'm hoping it's people trolling the thread about trolling too.



That maybe so, but atleast a majority have voted "with apathy".


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Now nine.  I'm hoping it's people trolling the thread about trolling too.




It isn't. These people are serious.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 17, 2009)

Gynx said:


> Trolls troll for reactions.
> 
> You provide a reaction, the troll was successful.
> 
> Best thing to do is pretend you never saw it or laugh along with it. Either way, I recommend just avoiding making yourself a target, seeing as then you don't have to react.


Trolling trolls for further reactions can be just as funny, because everyone thinks they're winning when in reality they're all just as sad as each other. :v



Shindo said:


> im new so i have yet to see them, im excited.


Yoff on hell <(n__n)>


----------



## Shindo (Apr 17, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Yoff on hell <(n__n)>



intentional?


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 17, 2009)

Shindo said:


> intentional?



No, my I key is just broken, so I can't put any I's into my replies. <(>_>)> <(<_<)>


----------



## Shindo (Apr 17, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> No, my *I* key *i*s just broken, so *I* can't put any *I*'s *i*nto my repl*i*es. <(>_>)> <(<_<)>



well that sucks that your key's broken


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 17, 2009)

Shindo said:


> well that sucks that your key's broken


I know, but don't mourn over it. I have the O to take over when C and V don't do their jobs right too. <(nDn)>


----------



## Shindo (Apr 17, 2009)

well Ots good you found a way to surOOOe


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 17, 2009)

Shindo said:


> well Ots good you found a way to surOOOe


Ot's okay, oould'oe been alot worse :3


----------



## Shindo (Apr 17, 2009)

at least you oan stoll make most of your smoleys :O


----------



## Shokuji (Apr 17, 2009)

Vekke said:


> also whoever said it was like hating gay and black people, fuck you. furry's a choice.


 Hating and trolling is a choice too.



paxil rose said:


> Any of you Hate Speech/DMCAers, feel free to explain your answer.
> ...
> It isn't. These people are serious.


 Eh, it's hateful. It's the same spirit of hating on someone for their skin color and such. There's no problem with people finding people drudging up hate, "hate speech". The problem is the people who take it too far, lose sight of what's real, what's reasonable, etc.

People who act like a fucktard online are just begging for attention, even if it's negative attention. They are simply attention whores and/or deprived kids. The people who intelligently debate about subjects and are civil about it are fine.

But that's just my 2Â¢.


----------



## Vekke (Apr 17, 2009)

Shokuji said:


> Hating and trolling is a choice too.



LOL how is that even an argument?

furries whine about trolling, but i don't see trolls whining when anyone calls them a racist. LOLing maybe but... hey wait, that was the idea in the first place!

being ~*~of colour~*~ and gay i _could_ get offended over you comparing racism and homophobia to omgggggggggggg fursecuuuuuuuutionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn but i don't feel like going through the effort of getting upset or sweating the internet, 8( 

if people are going to tell the world about how they are furries then hell yeah i am going to make fun of them for it. if people start talking about fursecution when someone is making *fun* (read: *fun*) of furries (and that better be the only time they use the term "fursecution"-- who takes that shit seriously?), then they need to clam the fuck down, and i will mock them more. 

if someone covers a guy in an animal suit in gasoline and lights them on fire, well, that's pretty lame.

and if gasoline-man starts yelling elsewhere about furfags, if fred phelps makes a joke about gay people, or if a klan member cracks a racist joke, then yeah, go ahead and get upset.

but plain mocking when it isn't backed by hate, but rather, is trolling to get a reaction? or possibly, just for a laugh? (i'll make racist jokes not because i am racist, but because i think stereotypes are p. damn funny.) if you get upset by that... well, i'd like to tell you to close the window, have some clam chowder, and move on but... that would be less fun so i'll finish the sentence with lol.

(p.s. before you try and call me on this i am going to say that unless you are a sick mofo like gasoline man i don't think anyone HATES FURRIES so much as they think furries are crazy or dumb or whine a lot, and that elicits an emotion but it isn't hate or rage)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 17, 2009)

Simple fact of the matter is, most trolls do it just to poke fun at furries. I have yet to meet a troll who actually hates furries. i will also add, It doesn't matter what part of the world your from, what your skin color is, what language you speak, doesn't matter what your a fan of, somewhere, someone will dislike you. 

As for what Vekke said about making racist jokes, yep, i see her point here, a joke is a joke. i am not the type to take a joke personaly. If i make a joke about a nother race, or country it is exactly that a JOKE. 

I feel there is a line between a joke and an insult, that some people need to learn to tell the difference.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 17, 2009)

I voted "with apathy" but I really can't be assed to respond to any of em'. However, some are pretty funny .


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2009)

Shokuji said:


> Hating and trolling is a choice *too*.


  So you concede Furry is not a lifestyle, but a hobby?  



> Eh, it's hateful. It's the same spirit of hating on someone for their skin color and such.


  No, it isn't.  Look at my post a while back. It's the same as playing D&D, or being a Harry Potter fan.  "Furry" is a fandom / hobby.  Comparing it to hate crimes is like saying I could sue for being mocked while playing a game of D&D.  

Furthermore, as others have said, Trolling is rarely in earnest and usually just trying to bait Furries (a good deal of which will take it) for "lulz".  It's the same as going to a Trekkie convention and saying a Star Destroyer could defeat the Enterprise.  You're going to be riling shit up, but there need not be any hate in your heart to do so.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 17, 2009)

Vekke said:


> (and that better be the only time they use the term "fursecution"-- *who takes that shit seriously?*)




You'd be amazed. You really would...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 17, 2009)

I sent NotPaxilRose a friend invite on the utubes.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 17, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I sent NotPaxilRose a friend invite on the utubes.




NotPaxilrose will have to wait until the 22nd to accept you, on account he's temp banned from where someone pulled a video of his due to "hate speech"...


----------



## Kittiara (Apr 17, 2009)

Whatever, somebody else will always spend the time and energy flipping out over it; I don't see any reason why *I* should be that person.  I'd have to give a fuck, for that. D: That takes effort..


----------



## Shadow (Apr 18, 2009)

Sup, Paxil?

I'm generally apathetic.


----------



## Shokuji (Apr 18, 2009)

Vekke said:


> LOL how is that even an argument?


 Who said I was trying to argue? Just a statement of fact. I'm not sure it's something you can argue. I guess you could try. *shrugs*



> being ~*~of colour~*~ and gay i _could_ get offended over you comparing racism and homophobia to omgggggggggggg fursecuuuuuuuutionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


 Hate speech is what it is. I'm just against all of it. But if you wanted to debate about it, I guess you'd have to ask if someone can be born racist or homophobic? Not everything is known about how we work in our heads. Maybe some people are overly territorial and masculine and being homophobic just comes natural to them. But I like playing devils advocate a lot, don't read into it too much.

Also, pulling the race card (and the gay card, I guess) really means nothing to me. Just because you're a certain color or orientation doesn't make you more versed at the subject than anyone else. *shrugs*



> if people are going to tell the world about how they are furries then hell yeah i am going to make fun of them for it.


 So you want everyone to shut the hell up and never act out their furry sides? I'm seriously confused why you're on a furry forum if that's how your quoted statement is how you really react to furries who are acting out.



> i don't think anyone HATES FURRIES so much as they think furries are crazy or dumb or whine a lot


 That could be true, but usually it's the most visual/vocal guy or clique that always defines the group as a whole even if that definition completely wrong for most of the 'fandom'.



Attaman said:


> So you concede Furry is not a lifestyle, but a hobby?


 I'm on the fence about it, honestly. They thought homosexuality was a lifestyle choice, for example. It may not be as fundamental as orientation, but who's to say that someone isn't born with the mentality of a furry? Why do people like some things more than others even though they've never had experiences with said things? It's an interesting thing to think about, not a subject to be easily certain about.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 18, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Sup, Paxil?


Chillin out, maxin relaxin all cool.



Shokuji said:


> So you want everyone to shut the hell up and never act out their furry sides? I'm seriously confused why you're on a furry forum if that's how your quoted statement is how you really react to furries who are acting out.


 
I think he was implying before someone goes publicly advertising it, they should be prepared for both reactions, positive and negative; That if one is going to make a spectacle of themselves they're going to be made fun of.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 18, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Chillin out, maxin relaxin all cool.



Sweet. Nothin like chillin.

Also, I'm guessing you already guessed I'm the same Shadow Fox/Ultima M2 from YouTube? We exchanged words a while back. Good times.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 18, 2009)

Same way as I react to trolling here.. I dont. If someone targets me, or something I say, I usually ignore it or shrug it off. If I perceive someone to be a troll and/or going out of their way to be an ass to me, I could care less what they think and just ignore them.

I find it amusing when furries (or any other group) bawws and whines because a few people troll them, or make fun of them. Just deal with it an move on without the drama, and you'll gain more respect, even in their eyes.


----------



## Lowblock (Apr 18, 2009)

Some of my friends are actually anti-furs/ Anon, and they bug me about it, and I just throw it back that they still don't know which shock sites that I send them not to visit, it's funny when they respond.


I personally troll right back, and it's often much more well done and smarter than the other troll's.


----------



## joey2joey (Apr 18, 2009)

Apathy, that's the whole point in trolling.


----------



## joey2joey (Apr 18, 2009)

Of course, then there's the satirical stuff, like God Hates Furries.


----------



## Wreth (Apr 18, 2009)

It doesn't bother me, because i know anyone who pisses people off for the fun of it, whether they be furries, black people, or just there at the time are pathetic. Serriously, if you piss people off just for the entertainment value then you are a dick whether you have a valid arguement or not.


----------



## Sulfide (Apr 18, 2009)

I do nothing. I troll people everyday. Some groups over others. Dont respond. Delete the comment post or whatever. NEVER CLICK REPLY you lose. Or if this is on goign say on a forum your on, take your moral values and shove them down the drain. Sell youself out as a furry. It works. No one is going to call you a furfag if your Username is DISmeIAMaFURRY or Punch me I am a furry, etc.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 18, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> It doesn't bother me, because i know anyone who pisses people off for the fun of it, whether they be furries, black people, or just there at the time are pathetic. Serriously, if you piss people off just for the entertainment value then you are a dick whether you have a valid arguement or not.




It's always a valid argument if someone gets angry.  If it wasn't then there'd be no reason to get angry, right?  The only reason you find it pathetic is because it relates to you and you're subconsciously trying to hide that fact while you pretend nothing's happening.

As for me, I don't get trolled for being a furry because I'm not a total fag about it.  If it did happen, I'd probably agree with them and expand on their statements because they're probably right and I acknowledge that.


----------



## Redmoon (Apr 18, 2009)

Personally I just ignore such comments but I think it is a bit hypocritical to judge a personâ€™s lifestyle choice. Am I hurting anyone? No so yiff the narrow minded sods, ignore them and get on with your life.


----------



## Wreth (Apr 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> It's always a valid argument if someone gets angry.  If it wasn't then there'd be no reason to get angry, right?  The only reason you find it pathetic is because it relates to you and you're subconsciously trying to hide that fact while you pretend nothing's happening.
> 
> As for me, I don't get trolled for being a furry because I'm not a total fag about it.  If it did happen, I'd probably agree with them and expand on their statements because they're probably right and I acknowledge that.


 
Youre arguement is invalid, if i punched you for no reason you would get angry. I see no valid arguement for it because you get angry. Also i have never actually been trolled because i know how not to behave.


----------



## Sulfide (Apr 18, 2009)

*do nothing


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 18, 2009)

You see, some furries are trolls, too. That is the problem with subcultures largely based on the internet. They all hate each other, and yet there are billions of crossovers between each of the subcultures. At least a quarter of the people on this forum travel to the ancient Motherland of /b/. And there are trolls that identify with the fandom.
What you must understand, though, is that there are minor trolls, and major trolls... and like gangsters, major trolls will look at the harvests of lulz each had raeped, and slightly congradulate each other for a job well done.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 18, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Youre arguement is invalid, if i punched you for no reason you would get angry. I see no valid arguement for it because you get angry. Also i have never actually been trolled because i know how not to behave.




Because using words is totally like using physical conduct.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 18, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Sweet. Nothin like chillin.
> 
> Also, I'm guessing you already guessed I'm the same Shadow Fox/Ultima M2 from YouTube? We exchanged words a while back. Good times.



Ah yeah, I do remember that. One of the very first from way back during that period that actually could sit down and have a rational conversation without falling into the "Oh you just senselessly hate because..." thing I got so often. I appreciated that.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 18, 2009)

Woo, we're up to twelve people for "hate speech"!

Guess the twenty-or-so people who were at my GW today can sue all the buggers who made snide remarks outside the store when passing by.  Who needs a job anymore?  I can get rich off the hate crimes people commit against me every weekend!


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 18, 2009)

all twelve of those DMCA hate votes HAD BETTER BE JOKE VOTES.

don't be fags.

oh, and my vote was to 5 star it. that's cause i am a troll. yaaay.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 19, 2009)

Know what's really funny?

When those guys do try DMCA's and flagbombings and the videos still aren't pulled. I've seen people try everything from mass letter writing to YouTube staff to close accounts to actually mulling over hacking to try and pull troll videos.

The irony is, in fact, lost on those poor individuals, just in case you were wondering...


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2009)

You mean like the people who pestered Kombat-Unit on DA?

What happened:
+  Sparkledog artist posts same Sparkledog stuff they've been posting for months, with still no sign of improvement.
+  KU gives critique (not criticism, critique).
+  Shitstorm starts in critiqued page over his "Trolling" and "Insulting" of Sparkledog artist
+  Dozens of Sparkledog Artist's fans start flooding KU's page and gallery, ranging from "TROLL!" cries to simply bashing all his art.
+  At the same time (showing remarkable co-ordination), dozens of people report him to DA administration under false claims.
+  Drama ensues for about a month, until the crowd finally dies down once they realize KU's not going to rise to the bait and give them the ban-worthy comments.

Fun thing about that is the "You have no life" trolling against him, even though said users were making sock puppet accounts to troll him / make it seem like even more people thought he sucked.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 19, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Know what's really funny?
> 
> When those guys do try DMCA's and flagbombings and the videos still aren't pulled. I've seen people try everything from mass letter writing to YouTube staff to close accounts to actually mulling over hacking to try and pull troll videos.
> 
> The irony is, in fact, lost on those poor individuals, just in case you were wondering...



because people can't have opinions that differ. i don't kiss ass to someone who jacks off to furry porn all day so i get called a troll. someone doesn't like the fandom, well that's as bad as dropping a racial slur!

get the fuck over yourselves, really. it's a fandom. it's a choice. it's a fetish. it's not skin color. it's not ethnicity. it's not orientation. it's not gender. it's a fandom, and it's a choice. quit all your whining about how you're so persecuted, 'cause you're not. i'm sure the people in Darfur, or in Rwanda, or the holocaust, or in any killings that were unjust would probably not appreciate being compared to a bunch of online roleplayers.

I'm sure the familes who lost their ancestors in the holocaust love knowing their ancestors who were killed for no reason are being compared to someone who roleplays as a fox sex toy.

and as a matter of fact, almost all of you who feel so persecuted could just stop looking for places that persecute you and you would be damn fine. don't like anti-furry videos? suck it up and don't watch them. it's not like this was forced upon you. you know, you could just TURN OFF YOUR COMPUTER, and be just fine. 

it just makes me sick to hear things like "this is as bad as racism and sexism and homophobia!" because it's NOT at all. "furfag" has no grounds on "nigger", "faggot", or any other of the truly horrible words that go with the truly horrible atrocities happening in our world.

so, suck it up. you're not persecuted, this is not a hate crime, and you damn sure aren't even in the same league as things like racism and homophobia. stop. just stop.

paxil rose, i agree with you completely.

i would keep going, but my sedatives have kicked in and i can barely keep myself from falling over.

and yes, i am a furry and a roleplayer. i don't hate that. i just hate the perverts and their demand to have their fetishes accepted.

end of rant.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 19, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Ah yeah, I do remember that. One of the very first from way back during that period that actually could sit down and have a rational conversation without falling into the "Oh you just senselessly hate because..." thing I got so often. I appreciated that.



Glad to have brought those good vibes.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 19, 2009)

It is hate speech and it's just like 6,000,000 people dying. The only way to deal with those Nazis is to DMCA and flagbomb, and if you don't agree with me then you not a real fur.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 19, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It is hate speech and it's just like 6,000,000 people dying. The only way to deal with those Nazis is to DMCA and flagbomb, and if you don't agree with me then you not a real fur.



Would those people happen to be JEWS? :yid:


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 19, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i would keep going, but my sedatives have kicked in and i can barely keep myself from falling over.



Haha, you did good.


> and yes, i am a furry and a roleplayer. i don't hate that. i just hate the perverts and their demand to have their fetishes accepted.


Perfectly understandable.



Shadow said:


> Glad to have brought those good vibes.



Haha, indeed.




Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It is hate speech and it's just like 6,000,000 people dying. The only way to deal with those Nazis is to DMCA and flagbomb, and if you don't agree with me then you not a real fur.



Oh hey you.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 19, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It is hate speech and it's just like 6,000,000 people dying. The only way to deal with those Nazis is to DMCA and flagbomb, and if you don't agree with me then you not a real fur.



IAWTC. WE HAVE TO AREST ANYONE WHO STEALS ARTWORK FROM OTHER PEOPLE. THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS, GUIZE.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh lordy, apathy is the way to go.

If you get all upset; the notion that every furry has a twisted sense of being a minority and being full of unwarranted self-importance is just reinforced. Bah, "furry pride" is a little dumb too. I wear a shirt with a pawprint on it that says "Furry" but I don't run around sniffing everyone and barking and all this stuff and getting upset when someone doesn't accept me or makes fun of me. Let's face it. If you are wearing a collar and a stuffed fox tail; you are going to be made fun of, buddy.

"OMG SOMEWUN SED I WUZ A FURFAG BECUZ I THINK ROBIN HOOD IS SOOOO MURRY PURRY; THATS FURSECUTIONZ IM GONNA SUE THE SHIT OUT OF YOU FOR A HATE CRIME AND SLANDER" 

Re-fuggin'-diculous.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it's silly to get flustered about other people's opinions, it's just that, their opinions.

Do as you wish as long as your not pushing your beliefs on other people (unwarranted).


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 20, 2009)

Furry hate, such as it is, is nothing more than a theme-park version of homophobia and such. Same bullcrap, except its limited to the internet.
The rest is just boring trolling, with no style or substance.

Also, it seems that almost 90% voted for the top two options, and that is without counting the people who voted for the last for the lulz. If we furries are all such a bunch of whiny fags, I'm not seeing it.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 20, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Furry hate, such as it is, is nothing more than a theme-park version of homophobia and such. Same bullcrap, except its limited to the internet.



And so would the logic same apply to weeaboo hate, Twiihard bashing and making fun of competitive gamers?



> and that is without counting the people who voted for the last for the lulz. If we furries are all such a bunch of whiny fags, I'm not seeing it.


And you'd be sure chunk of those 12 people that voted that way, a significant chunk simply did it for the lulz, even after saying it's a very valid sentiment;



> Furry hate, such as it is, is nothing more than a theme-park version of homophobia


How does that work?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 20, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> How does that work?



Something like this.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 20, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Something like this.




Ah, got it. Wasn't familiar with that.


----------



## Whitenoise (Apr 20, 2009)

1. See who reacts to said troll.

2. Troll them :V .


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2009)

lol, banned.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 20, 2009)

Ignore it. They just want attention


----------



## Sydney (Apr 21, 2009)

Not nessicarily 5 star and a fav, but to quote Mike Dohety "Blond girls with ghetto names, you know what I'm saying? I love that shit."

It's the internet, people troll. Though ensuing drama and watching it is great.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2009)

Mike Doughty?


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> 1. See who reacts to said troll.
> 
> 2. Troll them :V .



*delayed response*


Whitenoise is banned? D:

*bursts into tears* <( ;-; )>


----------



## Japanese Vailwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It is hate speech and it's just like 6,000,000 people dying. The only way to deal with those Nazis is to DMCA and flagbomb, and if you don't agree with me then you not a real fur.



LOL

Godwin's Law


----------



## Japanese Vailwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

Recently I found out that trolls don't just troll for a reaction or anything like that. They troll based on someone's actions. When you're trolled, you should figure out why you're being trolled other than fursecution. I've seen furries who are friends with trolls because they think before they act. I think most of the time, the trolling has something to do with furries drawing and promoting yiff or at least that's what I heard.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 30, 2009)

Go away Cho...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2009)

Japanese Vailwolf said:


> fursecution.


:Get out:

I was recently going back and forth with this troll on youtube (random /b/ tard) and he dropped it as soon as I said "If I had the ability to hack the accounts of zoophiles, I would."


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't really notice such vids except for the one that was posted in the forum sometime ago but they can be funny but since I don't have an account I can't really fave it or give it stars lol

One thing though is that there is some truth to what they say, it might not be 100% accurate but as most sterotypes go there is some truth to it too  =.=


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 30, 2009)

All trolling is usually done for a reaction.  They target the ones who take the fandom too seriously and get what they wanted.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

I tend to like good anti-furry trolling. Good anti-furry trolling really pisses furries off because it makes them come face to face with things they don't want to admit but need to.

Bad anti-furry trolling? I laugh at them. Then I report them. I only care for intelligent trolls. Spamming a PG13 site with gore/vore/lemon party is not intelligent trolling....but pointing out flaws in a fan group and making them squirm over and over again...that's awesome.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

Psi Xen said:


> All trolling is usually done for a reaction.  They target the ones who take the fandom too seriously and get what they wanted.



Trolling is a lot like real satire. You would hope in the end people would learn from it.


----------



## Liam (Apr 30, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I tend to like good anti-furry trolling. Good anti-furry trolling really pisses furries off ... making them squirm over and over again...that's awesome.



If only this happened more often in politics.  Too often politicians brandish their 'holy sword of high morality' without realizing it's double-edged nature.

While the republicans were in power, they hated filibusters.  Now that they are in the minority, they snuggle right up to them.

I just ignore the trolling.


----------



## Japanese Vailwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> If only this happened more often in politics.  Too often politicians brandish their 'holy sword of high morality' without realizing it's double-edged nature.
> 
> While the republicans were in power, they hated filibusters.  Now that they are in the minority, they snuggle right up to them.
> 
> I just ignore the trolling.



People just need to focus more into consensus than to be so self centered. If furries say they're open minded, then they should be able to listen and accept people's opinions and use them to improve things you know.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2009)

Furries need to _stop _being accepting and open-minded. That's why we're in this predicament.


----------



## MattyK (Apr 30, 2009)

Japanese Vailwolf said:


> People just need to focus more into consensus than to be so self centered. If furries say they're open minded, then they should be able to listen and accept people's opinions and use them to improve things you know.



I take, give, and whip around, with Criticism.

Most Trolls just want a negative reaction, something they can brag off in their primary school(assuming their from a *chan)


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 30, 2009)

MattyK said:


> I take, give, and whip around, with Criticism.
> 
> Most Trolls just want a negative reaction, something they can brag off in their primary school(assuming their from a *chan)



most trolls do it just because they know the furry will get so pissed, and it's hilarious. they're not doing it for bragging rights, they're doing it because it's damn funny!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2009)

Furries need to understand why they are being trolled.

One thing I can suggest: Stop shoving fetishes in peoples faces and Godwining when someone says "I do not like furries".


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> most trolls do it just because they know the furry will get so pissed, and it's hilarious. they're not doing it for bragging rights, they're doing it because it's damn funny!




And there is some truth in what they post...sometimes...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furries need to understand why they are being trolled.
> 
> One thing I can suggest: Stop shoving fetishes in peoples faces and Godwining when someone says "I do not like furries".



Unfortunately a large number of us furries behave precisely how the trolls want us to. Not only does shoving a fetish down peoples throast make them want to troll us furries it also adds to the bad rep we have.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furries need to understand why they are being trolled.
> 
> One thing I can suggest: Stop shoving fetishes in peoples faces and Godwining when someone says "I do not like furries".


 
What do you do about being accused of flaunting a fetish just by owning a fursuit or furry avater etc.?

Apparently non-sexual entertainment is also a filthy fetish.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> What do you do about being accused of flaunting a fetish just by owning a fursuit or furry avater etc.?
> 
> Apparently non-sexual entertainment is also a filthy fetish.




If you force it down someone theoreitcal throat to accept you  and whatever fetish you have, it gives them probable cause to move away from it. 


Anything can be considered a fetish once it crosses a certain line, sexual or not and it depends on what you do with it and how people percieve it. I consider the Furry Lifestylers to cross the line of "Fetish", but that's my own perspective.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 30, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Furries need to _stop _being accepting and open-minded.


I think they're already fifteen steps ahead of you.

Wait, did you mean in general or when it comes to accepting those who say "No, I'm a furry.  Really."?


Harebelle said:


> What do you do about being accused of flaunting a fetish just by owning a fursuit or furry avater etc.?


  Depends, do they constantly point out such / make comments about it, or do they just have one of the two?  Furthermore, what exactly do each of them show?  Avatar just lounging, 'sexy' closes posed suggestively, what (usually when I see Furry avatars, it's either the second or generic anime badass number 352... but with fur)?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I think they're already fifteen steps ahead of you.
> 
> Wait, did you mean in general or when it comes to accepting those who say "No, I'm a furry.  Really."?


In general.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 30, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> In general.


Then yeah, Furries stopped being accepting and open-minded _long_ ago.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Then yeah, Furries stopped being accepting and open-minded _long_ ago.



Not all of us are. Although, it is sad to say a majority of us furries are just like that. I for one like to think i am open minded.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW O.O this thread has gotten big from the last time I posted in it.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm talking about accepting beasties and batshit insane extremists.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not all of us are. Although, it is sad to say a majority of us furries are just like that. I for one like to think i am open minded.



If you become too openminded, then it creates a circle where you become closed minded.

One big circle.

I am open-minded, but there is a point where I will not accept something. There is no crime in not accepting something. If you do not like it, you do not have to accept it...but you can tolerate it to a point.

It reminds me of an episode of South park: Death Camp of Tolerance.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> I'm talking about accepting beasties and batshit insane extremists.



Kill them all with fire. /jk


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Kill them all with fire. /jk


I'm not joking :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> I'm not joking :V



Neither am I.
I just put the JK there to sugarcoat it.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2009)

You can't sugarcoat things.

Fatfurs will eat it.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> You can't sugarcoat things.
> 
> Fatfurs will eat it.



Then they'll lose a foot due to Diabetes.
We can send that foot to a third world country for people to feast on.

Or just send them all to Africa for them to loose  all of that wieght. The Ultimate diet plan...if they survive that is.


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 30, 2009)

I can only really give a damn about trolling if it's a topic worth talking about. Perhaps religion and science are good examples, as strange and contradicting as that sounds. At least it's a little more productive alot of the time, talking about something that makes people think rather than "OH LOLOLOL FURRYFAGGUTYFAGGUT."


----------



## Japanese Vailwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Then they'll lose a foot due to Diabetes.
> We can send that foot to a third world country for people to feast on.
> 
> Or just send them all to Africa for them to loose  all of that wieght. The Ultimate diet plan...if they survive that is.



LOL fat furs...

Why do they always have to be so fat that their man boobs have to be bigger than Pamela Anderson's boobs? XD

And what's worse is that fat furs always like McDonalds and almost everyday, there's a fat fur art with McDonald's in it. What a horrible image for the United States... But at the same time, so funny! XD


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2009)

This thread contains a large amount of lulz, anyhow like some of the more intellegent furs here, stop shoving shit in people faces and they might just not say anymore things about furries.  Those that do continue to troll is because they just want more lulz and since about 90% of the furries are cry babies it just makes it real tempting to troll them :\


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 1, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Furries need to _stop _being accepting and open-minded. That's why we're in this predicament.



Shut up, I disagree. I'm not going to sit here and accept your opinion.


----------



## Gavrill (May 1, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Shut up, I disagree. I'm not going to sit here and accept your opinion.


ACCEPT ME OR I'LL BAWW ON YOUTUBE


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> ACCEPT ME OR I'LL BAWW ON YOUTUBE


 
Can I help you with your bawwing :3


----------



## Gavrill (May 1, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Can I help you with your bawwing :3


No, you're obviously working for the trolls.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> No, you're obviously working for the trolls.


 
wrong again, I r a spy but for who, I dunno :O


----------



## Gavrill (May 1, 2009)

SPAH SAPPIN MAH FANDOM


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> SPAH SAPPIN MAH FANDOM


 
Damn, someone is on to meh *cloaks and dissappears*


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 1, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> ACCEPT ME OR I'LL BAWW ON YOUTUBE



Lololol fursecution this one persons one response has convinced me that all furries in the entire universe are losers!


----------



## paxil rose (May 1, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> No, you're obviously working for the trolls.





We clearly need to drop his dox and plant CP on his computer. It's the only way to stop his tyranny...


----------



## furrdragon (May 1, 2009)

i don't like to see the movie's, also i think those people don't understand our furry community, i think they should see our community, and just have to learn to respect it,


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2009)

furrdragon said:


> i don't like to see the movie's, also i think those people don't understand our furry community, i think they should see our community, and just have to learn to respect it,



BWahahahahaha--
Wait...You are serious?!

Respect is earned, and furries haven't done anything to earn the respect of the outsiders.

EDIT: I see seventeen votes for the last option of the poll. -grabs shotgun-


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2009)

Japanese Vailwolf said:


> LOL fat furs...
> 
> Why do they always have to be so fat that their man boobs have to be bigger than Pamela Anderson's boobs? XD
> 
> And what's worse is that fat furs always like McDonalds and almost everyday, there's a fat fur art with McDonald's in it. What a horrible image for the United States... But at the same time, so funny! XD



It is, but at the same time horrible.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 1, 2009)

furrdragon said:


> i don't like to see the movie's, also i think those people don't understand our furry community, i think they should see our community, and just have to learn to respect it,



What some need to realise is that not all trolls started with the intentions to troll the fandom, i can think of three who started out giving constructive criticism but furries on youtube started bawing at it. Ultraforge has a video that explains why he started to troll furries. And to be honest, I have seen many instants myself were fellow urries on youtube behave as thr trolls say they do. Then those furries sit and wonder WHY that get trolled.


----------



## Gavrill (May 1, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> EDIT: I see seventeen votes for the last option of the poll. -grabs shotgun-


I voted for it accidentally.

Please don't kill me.


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What some need to realise is that not all trolls started with the intentions to troll the fandom, i can think of three who started out giving constructive criticism but furries on youtube started bawing at it. Ultraforge has a video that explains why he started to troll furries. And to be honest, I have seen many instants myself were fellow urries on youtube behave as thr trolls say they do. Then those furries sit and wonder WHY that get trolled.



"Cry wolf" Syndrome.


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> I voted for it accidentally.
> 
> Please don't kill me.



-pumps shotgun-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 1, 2009)

Voted for what in what thread?


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Voted for what in what thread?



The last question in the poll:

"Flag it under hate speech, anti furry is no different than anti-black or anti-gay. DMCA too."


I am sorry, those who consider trolling furries the same as Racism and Homophobia needs to get a slap in the face.


----------



## Gavrill (May 1, 2009)

The last option. I didn't understand the question. 


Also I am making this thread a sticky with my mind.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 1, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The last question in the poll:
> 
> "Flag it under hate speech, anti furry is no different than anti-black or anti-gay. DMCA too."
> 
> ...



So glad i didn't vote for that one. come to think of it, i have never once flagged a troll's video.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> We clearly need to drop his dox and plant CP on his computer. It's the only way to stop his tyranny...


 
I will not be a tyrant...I'll be a dictator and dictators are better than tyrants :3


----------



## |||||||||||||||||||| (May 2, 2009)

I don't get trolled because I don't flaunt my furriness like an idiot. Don't do dumb shit like wearing fursuits/tails/ears/whatever in public, or bring up heavy furry themes on non-furry sites, and stop acting like every one is out to get you or oppress you.

Lifestylers deserve to be trolled, because they're morons.


----------



## Mnemosyne (May 2, 2009)

None of the above. I've never dealt with trolls. If I did I'd probably just ignore it...


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

|||||||||||||||||||| said:


> I don't get trolled because I don't flaunt my furriness like an idiot. Don't do dumb shit like wearing fursuits/tails/ears/whatever in public, or bring up heavy furry themes on non-furry sites, and stop acting like every one is out to get you or oppress you.
> 
> Lifestylers deserve to be trolled, because they're morons.



Well it's good fun if your say in a group of furries, but if your going grocery shopping in your fursuit you deserve any negativity you get xD


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 3, 2009)

Trolling furries is so easy I can do it in my sleep.

Sometimes even when I'm being completely serious, furries still think I'm trolling.

If anything, being a furry has made me gain an even better insight on how to troll furs.  I am firmly convinced that many of the people who troll furries are actually closet furs, they know too many injokes.


----------



## makmakmob (May 3, 2009)

I'm usually the troll. Failing that, trollback. If your beliefs honestly go either way, you spend too much time on the internet.


----------



## Jack (May 3, 2009)

I may react to see how stupid they can get.
its funny to fu*k with trolls.


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2009)

Jack said:


> I may react to see how stupid they can get.
> its funny to fu*k with trolls.


You can curse here.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 3, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> You can curse here.



Your new avi is beautiful.


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Your new avi is beautiful.


Made by the best artist ever.

/shameless plug


----------



## FurForCameron (May 3, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Made by the best artist ever.
> 
> /shameless plug



Ooh, feral.
Anyways, apathy for trolls. That's my reaction.


----------



## Attaman (May 3, 2009)

Jack said:


> I may react to see how stupid they can get.
> its funny to fu*k with trolls.


It's funnier to fuck with the fandom, though.

Trolls tend to just post less coherently because they grow bored.  The fandom tends to post less coherently because they're delving into a mindless rage and about to kill something.  "GR!  ME ANGRY NO LIKE ME!  ME BAW FURSECUTE AND FLAG RACIST!  CALL STUPID THEN IGNORE ASS!" Is basically a more literate, though less wordy, response to how such things tend to end.

Speaking of which:  Thoughts from people here on those who claim "Argument won" then ignore you (sometimes with a site-feature so as to completely blot out your messages) so that they can't hear you counter?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

I troll the trolled. if they want to hate on furs, I join 'em and make them look like a dumbass.


----------



## Henk86 (May 3, 2009)

Depends, there's nothing wrong with parody, getting annoyed at such things is a waste of time.


----------



## paxil rose (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I troll the trolled. if they want to hate on furs, I join 'em and make them look like a dumbass.



Intriguing. Do explain how you go about doing so.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Intriguing. Do explain how you go about doing so.



doing it as we speak.
ex: they post thread about hating furs.
I post saying I hate furs and post pics of furs.
????
profit.

also irl:
weaboos hating furs.
I take out fur paws and talk about hating furs.
everyone too confused to do anything.
???
profit!


 I love my furpaws.


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I love my furpaws.


Never leave home without em, I guess?

I troll Christians and furries. Trolling trolls just isn't lulzy enough....


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Never leave home without em, I guess?
> 
> I troll Christians and furries. Trolling trolls just isn't lulzy enough....




not really. only brought them to school once.
I bought them at the dollar store. they've only got 4 fingers. they're a bitch to wear. 

I was thinking about selling 'em to a furry, but now I kinda like them.


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

The only trolling I do is on /b/. I feel compelled to continue the cycle that brought me in to the furry world, catching furry porn on /b/ and chasing it to the sauce of evillll (and fun xD).


----------



## Kirbizard (May 3, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Speaking of which:  Thoughts from people here on those who claim "Argument won" then ignore you (sometimes with a site-feature so as to completely blot out your messages) so that they can't hear you counter?


I love 'em. During serious arguments, it just makes you feel like you've won even more. :3
But then, I also feel sorry for their arrogance as well. Especially when you know they're serious because you're the one who challenged their position. <(>_o)^


----------



## paxil rose (May 4, 2009)

* Invite conflicting opinions
* Block conflicting opinions
* Claim nobody has a logical enough response and never made an attempt
* Ignore any attempts at discussion off a friend locked/blocked channel
* ??????????
* FURRY PRIDE!


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> * Invite conflicting opinions
> * Block conflicting opinions
> * Claim nobody has a logical enough response and never made an attempt
> * Ignore any attempts at discussion off a friend locked/blocked channel
> ...



The sad thing is I've seen that happen.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Never leave home without em, I guess?
> 
> I troll Christians and furries. Trolling trolls just isn't lulzy enough....



I prefer to troll Twilight fans. Many furries have become too wise to react as desired.

Twilight fans are fresh game, even now.


----------



## MattyK (May 4, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I prefer to troll Twilight fans. Many furries have become too wise to react as desired.
> 
> Twilight fans are fresh game, even now.



Please do Post >:3


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2009)

MattyK said:


> Please do Post >:3



I don't have anything recent to dig up. Unless I can find a decent twilight thread back on Gaia.....no wait.

Well, I can give you an an example of how the trolling goes..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-turfrcQY-w&feature=channel_page
Also
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HhxxwEQDCg

You can watch the videos if you want but the comment box is the gold. Look through the comments. Lots of trolling going on there. Some of it really funny too.

*I don't have anything against casual twilight fans, I just hate the ones who take it too far, and I laugh at the ones who overreact.


----------



## Brazen (May 4, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't have anything recent to dig up. Unless I can find a decent twilight thread back on Gaia.....no wait.
> 
> Well, I can give you an an example of how the trolling goes..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-turfrcQY-w&feature=channel_page
> ...


 

How many of those fans are children? I personally try to avoid trolling people who are idiots due to being underage b&s (like Christianu2uber).


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2009)

Brazen said:


> How many of those fans are children? I personally try to avoid trolling people who are idiots due to being underage b&s (like Christianu2uber).



Nuttymadan I think is an adult. Or at least 21 or older. In any case she deserves the trolling she gets.

As for the last one, I don't know. I do know that in my area people who say these kinds of stupid things when it comes to twilight are actually adults, or at least out of High-School. To me there is no excuse to be an adult and act like a catty teenager over a stupid smutty romance novel..

I agree with many points sistersalad made in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqSF694ZvQc&feature=channel_page
But look at the comments like this:



> I have to defend Twilight. I love it. What can I say? I'm a Twihead and I'm hopelessly addicted. Whether you like it or not, there are plenty of other books out there to pick on. Why pick on Twilight? That's my question for you


Reminds me of furries so much. Show them common sense and all you get is "Baww...why pick on what we like?" Then that is what makes it a troll paradise, that they respond like that.

EDIT: Her profile says she's 22, the great whale.


----------



## paxil rose (May 4, 2009)

There's some funny stuff here;
http://twilightsucks.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=fangirls

But I have to admit half of it sounds blatantly made up.


----------



## Ruko (May 4, 2009)

haha, you trolls, where would the world be without ye?

You guys make my day.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> There's some funny stuff here;
> http://twilightsucks.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=fangirls
> 
> But I have to admit half of it sounds blatantly made up.



I've been there. I don't take any of the stories seriously unless they have something valid to back it up but...I do not doubt that some of them act that way based on personal experience here where I am.

As I brought up, there was this 500 pound Twilight fan (I knew her from a previous job, she's a lazy bitch and also very very mean/aggressive) who tried to push a friend of mine down the stairs just because when she was asked "What do you think of Twilight" she responded "It's mediocre at best".

Then another fan, a friend of the 500 pounder, who also is pushing a weight of at least 300 to 400 pounds, started stalking my friend. Either her bigger friend told her about us, or the girl overheard a discussion between my friend and I about how Twilight is a cancer in Hot Topic...but anyway she's follow us, grind her teeth, shoot death glares at us, and clench her fists.  I think she might have been waiting for us to end up seperate, or one of alone so she could confront one of us one on one...but we are always together so nothing ever happened beyond stalking. Her body language was very aggressive but we ignored her so she stopped stalking us after a while.

My best friend knows of an incindent in the libarary where school kids where throwing books at another kid for not liking twilight. Basically the girls were talking about twilight and another girl venutred the opinion that "it's not all that great and there are better books out there" so the other girls ovveracted and started throwing books at the girl. The book throwers were banned from the library.

Another one made a hostile work environment for my friend after she was asked to do a book review. My friend has read the entire series so she can effectively arm herself against twilighters. Well a new librarian did not like the review and started making shit up trying to get my friend in trouble and lying to the boss. But my friend ended up transferring to another library so that put an end to it.

I also remember when I made a few videos on my Youtube dealing with what I think about the book series and the fan reactions...a fan came and went sort of berserk with name calling and such. It was kind of funny.

When it comes down to it, Twilight caters to people by giving them a fantasy world where a person as mundane as your regular Mary Sue, can get a hot guy and live forever. It gives people who have nothing to see in themselves a false hope and that is why they get addicted to it. It to me is a dangerous form of escapism because too many of them take it way to far, to the point of breaking up relationships with friends or lovers, or expecting too much of a boyfriend/girlfriend and wanting them, as an example to be just like Edward...and they don't even realize that to have a lover like that is to have hell as a relationship. It enforces subtly bad morman values, and gives people unreleastic views of themselves.

People have lost so much self esteem, especially adults after reading it. There is a site where parents and adults (i'll have to find it) admit that after reading the book they felt worthless because they didn't get a chance to go on such adventures when they were young, and they wish they could live a life, like the people/main characters in Twilight.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2009)

Ruko said:


> haha, you trolls, where would the world be without ye?
> 
> You guys make my day.



Without them we would have less laughter in the world..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_iVRcLAYc0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8_jpD8lxwM
Not as amusing as the first...but still worth linking.


----------



## Brazen (May 4, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> When it comes down to it, Twilight caters to people by giving them a fantasy world where a person as mundane as your regular Mary Sue, can get a hot guy and live forever. It gives people who have nothing to see in themselves a false hope and that is why they get addicted to it. It to me is a dangerous form of escapism because too many of them take it way to far, to the point of breaking up relationships with friends or lovers, or expecting too much of a boyfriend/girlfriend and wanting them, as an example to be just like Edward...and they don't even realize that to have a lover like that is to have hell as a relationship. It enforces subtly bad morman values, and gives people unreleastic views of themselves.
> 
> People have lost so much self esteem, especially adults after reading it. There is a site where parents and adults (i'll have to find it) admit that after reading the book they felt worthless because they didn't get a chance to go on such adventures when they were young, and they wish they could live a life, like the people/main characters in Twilight.


 

And people ask me why I'm such a snobbish prick...


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2009)

Brazen said:


> And people ask me why I'm such a snobbish prick...




I don't...


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 4, 2009)

So, yeah, did anyone suggest that not all furry-haters are trolls, and that they might have legitimate reasons for disliking it?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> So, yeah, did anyone suggest that not all furry-haters are trolls, and that they might have legitimate reasons for disliking it?



Many people do have legitimate reasons to hate furries, includeing trolls. Some trolls started out just giving the fandom criticism, and ended up being labled as a troll from the whiney furries for criticising the fandom, so decided to take the label as "troll", Which was the case with Ultraforge. (I saw the video he made of the reasons he became a troll and troll the fandom).


----------



## Liam (May 4, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> People have lost so much self esteem, especially adults after reading it. There is a site where parents and adults (i'll have to find it) admit that after reading the book they felt worthless because *they didn't get a chance to go on *such* adventures* when they were young, and they wish they could live a life, like the people/main characters in Twilight.


I try to keep in mind that if I need an adventure, there is always the door, and what lays outside of it.

Back on topic, trolling is trolling.  Nothing can really be done about it.  I just ignore it and float on.
Some people overreact.  There is a difference between criticism and trolling however, which some people do not get.  Not surprisingly, many of these people will use the 'word' fursection, word being used in a vague sense.


----------



## Midi Bear (May 4, 2009)

Tell them their trolling is crap and you want some proper hate thrown your way. And when they try it, just challenge them a little more. Go along with whatever they say. Eventually they realize the futility of what they're doing and give up on trying to get a funny reaction out of you. 83


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> I try to keep in mind that if I need an adventure, there is always the door, and what lays outside of it.
> 
> Back on topic, trolling is trolling.  Nothing can really be done about it.  I just ignore it and float on.
> Some people overreact.  There is a difference between criticism and trolling however, which some people do not get.  Not surprisingly, many of these people will use the 'word' fursection, word being used in a vague sense.



Oh you mean there is life outside your apartment?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7C-iEoArAc


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 4, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh you mean there is life outside your apartment?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7C-iEoArAc



LOL! that was brilliant.


----------



## Grimfang (May 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> So, yeah, did anyone suggest that not all furry-haters are trolls, and that they might have legitimate reasons for disliking it?



Very much this.

I've been totally oblivious to whatever youtube warfare that may have taken place up until a few weeksish ago. The thing is, I kept hearing about "trolling" and all. So when I finally saw a "troll video" on youtube, I was thinking "WTF kind of trolling is this?"

Not that I really want to debate what I've always understood the word "troll" to mean, but I really think that word has suffered an agonizingly similar fate to that of "terrorists", during the Bush Administration.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 4, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Very much this.
> 
> I've been totally oblivious to whatever youtube warfare that may have taken place up until a few weeksish ago. The thing is, I kept hearing about "trolling" and all. So when I finally saw a "troll video" on youtube, I was thinking "WTF kind of trolling is this?"
> 
> Not that I really want to debate what I've always understood the word "troll" to mean, but I really think that word has suffered an agonizingly similar fate to that of "terrorists", during the Bush Administration.



Microorganisms are the new TURRISTS.  omg swine flu is airborne aids we're all going to fucking die everyone panic!

Trolling is a dying art form, and the misuse of the word is contributing greatly to its demise.  Very often someone who is butthurt over conflicting opinions will call troll on another who is merely contributing a point of view different to their own.

Of course, some people cannot handle the idea of someone disliking something that they enjoy.  In their immature, one-dimensional world view, everyone MUST like what they like, regardless of taste.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Microorganisms are the new TURRISTS. omg swine flu is airborne aids we're all going to fucking die everyone panic!
> 
> Trolling is a dying art form, and the misuse of the word is contributing greatly to its demise. Very often someone who is butthurt over conflicting opinions will call troll on another who is merely contributing a point of view different to their own.
> 
> Of course, some people cannot handle the idea of someone disliking something that they enjoy. In their immature, one-dimensional world view, everyone MUST like what they like, regardless of taste.


 
I don't "troll" for teh lulz, I just like to argue. It's fun.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I don't "troll" for teh lulz, I just like to argue. It's fun.



You troll people for the lulz?  Awesome.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 5, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> You troll people for the lulz? Awesome.


 
Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 5, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Very much this.
> 
> I've been totally oblivious to whatever youtube warfare that may have taken place up until a few weeksish ago. The thing is, I kept hearing about "trolling" and all. So when I finally saw a "troll video" on youtube, I was thinking "WTF kind of trolling is this?"
> 
> Not that I really want to debate what I've always understood the word "troll" to mean, but I really think that word has suffered an agonizingly similar fate to that of "terrorists", during the Bush Administration.



The videos are not exactly the real "Trolling". The real trolling starts in people's comment boxes, spam down rating the stars and comments, as well as profile comment boxes as well. Also hacks(could be argued in some cases to be phishing for password) sometimes play a part of it. The videos were the responses between people during the "War" but the real trolling at least to me did not go on in the video-portion of things.

It's sort of like the troll invasion of Gaia. While a lot of the trolling when on in the forums, much of it also went on in the forum of harassing pm's, harassing comments on profiles, and stalking specific users on the forums to call them out as a furfag and say nasty things. There were also mass hackings, or...phishings more like it when anonymous got butt-hurt about certain gaia items modeled after their meme's they came back with a vengeance....they sort of left furries alone the second time through because it was old hat and they were focusing on Scientology anyway.

Most of the videos are baww reactions after the initial wave of trolling. They baww because "How dare someone actually try to instigate discussion and point out issues in a fandom?"


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 5, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> So, yeah, did anyone suggest that not all furry-haters are trolls, and that they might have legitimate reasons for disliking it?



I don't have a problem with people who have legitimate grief with us, but in my experience I've found that too often people are incapable of taking criticism of their criticism.
I've had discussions with people over furries and their faults, where I agreed with the guy for 95%, but they'd just go on and on about the other 5%, and how that was somehow some sort of unassailable truth that condemned the entire fandom to eternal faggotry.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 5, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't have a problem with people who have legitimate grief with us, but in my experience I've found that too often people are incapable of taking criticism of their criticism.
> I've had discussions with people over furries and their faults, where I agreed with the guy for 95%, but they'd just go on and on about the other 5%, and how that was somehow some sort of unassailable truth that condemned the entire fandom to eternal faggotry.



Typical /b/tard...those kinds of people.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Typical /b/tard...those kinds of people.



Oh please, 70% of /b/tards are closet furries.


----------



## matt561 (May 5, 2009)

i dont see why people should eithen have a problem with it its not like we are freaks of nature... is it?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

matt561 said:


> i dont see why people should eithen have a problem with it its not like we are freaks of nature... is it?



Yes.  Yes, we are.  It is not normal at all.


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Yes.  Yes, we are.  It is not normal at all.



"Normal"?  Come again?  What is this "normal" you speak of?  I have never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

KitXune said:


> "Normal"?  Come again?  What is this "normal" you speak of?  I have never heard of such a thing!



'Normal' is not being turned on by dogs fucking each other in the ass, or hermaphroditic dragons with four enormous sperm-gushing cocks and five pairs  of dick-nippled breasts.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> 'Normal' is not being turned on by dogs fucking each other in the ass, or hermaphroditic dragons with four enormous sperm-gushing cocks and five pairs  of dick-nippled breasts.


even on furry standards that not normal either, sad isnt it


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> 'Normal' is not being turned on by dogs fucking each other in the ass, or hermaphroditic dragons with four enormous sperm-gushing cocks and five pairs  of dick-nippled breasts.




........


Lolwut?   o_o;

EDIT: you posted a similarly explicit comment on the "gay furs" thread earlier...  Are you in a funk, or are you always like this?  ^^;


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2009)

Giorgio, you used to post coherently. :[


----------



## Tasuric (May 5, 2009)

Reacting to trolling as if it weren't trolling is pointless. I just ignore it, shrug it off or laugh at it cause it is so wrong or very true.

There seems to be some discussion on whether or not furry is a hobby or a lifestyle. If it's a choice or not when people compare anti-fur sentiments to anti-gay/whatever sentiments. I don't know about the rest of you guys and gals but being a furry is no more a choice than being gay. I can no more choose to stop being aroused by peen than I can choose to stop being aroused by a ceta in a sexual pose.

I don't really see a significant difference between being gay and being a furry. Do keep in mind I am not convinced that homosexuals have a genetic predisposition to being so, but that it is the result total of life experiences. You can grow into being gay or bisexual, or straight from gay. So..

On the issue of flagging slanderous anti-fur video's where hate is being preached against a whole and diverse group of people because they have certain sexual perversions i'd have to say flagging is not uncalled for. That's not to say I think it will accomplish anything, just like it wont accomplish anything to flag anti-gay video's. 

A lot of people will be intolerant of your person no matter who you are or what you do. Even the most self righteous, bitter, tear addicted trolls on 4chan are considered despicable for reasons other than their antisocial ways in large parts of the world.

tl:dr: Reacting to trolling as if it isn't is dumb. People will hate people no matter what, be yourself and fuck the rest.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2009)

FURRY DOESN'T HAVE TO BE SEXUAL.

Christ.


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> FURRY DOESN'T HAVE TO BE SEXUAL.
> 
> Christ.



Even without the sex factor, furriness can still be viewed as not being a choice.

Last I checked, a furry was someone with an affinity (whatever sort of affinity it may be) for anthros.  I certainly never "chose", per se, to like anthos.  I just do.


----------



## Tasuric (May 5, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> FURRY DOESN'T HAVE TO BE SEXUAL.
> 
> Christ.



Okay, I'll add to my original point just for you.

I can no more choose to no longer like my favourite car model than I can choose to no longer like my [generic furry disposition]. Being a fur is not a choice, nor is being gay or whatever else our life experiences lead us to "be".


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Even without the sex factor, furriness can still be viewed as not being a choice.
> 
> Last I checked, a furry was someone with an affinity (whatever sort of affinity it may be) for anthros.  I certainly never "chose", per se, to like anthos.  I just do.


They can chose to have nothing to do with it too. Most people don't magically like animal-people for no reason.

I blame Disney.



Tasuric said:


> Okay, I'll add to my original point just for you.
> 
> I can no more choose to no longer like my favourite car model than I can choose to no longer like my [generic furry disposition]. Being a fur is not a choice, nor is being gay or whatever else our life experiences lead us to "be".


Because being gay and liking cars are related somehow? 

Ugh. Sorry, I just hate the "I was born furry" statement.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2009)

I still dont know why some of these furs think Furry and Gay seem to be related. I stand by my belief of that "people do things by choice"


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Even without the sex factor, furriness can still be viewed as not being a choice.
> 
> Last I checked, a furry was someone with an affinity (whatever sort of affinity it may be) for anthros.  I certainly never "chose", per se, to like anthos.  I just do.


FOR THE LOVE OF THE DEAD, Yet you choose to act on that belief am I right, by any definition of furry I'M NOT A FUR. I may like anthros but I'm not a furry


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> They can chose to have nothing to do with it too. Most people don't magically like animal-people for no reason.



The same thing can be said about being attracted to members of the same gender, amirite?



SHENZEBO said:


> Ugh. Sorry, I just hate the "I was born furry" statement.



Who said anything about being born furry?



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF THE DEAD, Yet you choose to act on that belief am I right, by any definition of furry I'M NOT A FUR. I may like anthros but I'm not a furry



The distinction is arbitrary.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2009)

KitXune said:


> The same thing can be said about being attracted to members of the same gender, amirite?


No, because animal-people aren't people.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2009)

KitXune said:


> The distinction is arbitrary.


No but from you saying having a liking to anthros make you a furry yet I'm not, that doesnt make you a furry, just one of the many things that do.


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> No, because animal-people aren't people.



You're going to have to elaborate on that.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2009)

KitXune said:


> The same thing can be said about being attracted to members of the same gender, amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about being born furry?


I notice your thought chain isn't working.



KitXune said:


> You're going to have to elaborate on that.


It is not normal to be attracted to animal-people.


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> No but from you saying having a liking to anthros make you a furry yet I'm not, that doesnt make you a furry, just one of the many things that do.



When did I say that I don't consider you to be a furry?


----------



## Tasuric (May 5, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> They can chose to have nothing to do with it too. Most people don't magically like animal-people for no reason.
> 
> I blame Disney.
> 
> ...



I'm not making the argument that one is born as anything, I thought I made clear that I don't believe that gay people are born with a genetic predisposition towards liking peen. I'm of opinion that being gay is the result of life experiences more than anything. One cannot explain why they have an affinity for landscapes, why they like the color yellow, why they like peen and men butts.

It's not a choice you make. You don't decide to like [favorite music band], you don't decide your sexuality, you don't decide to get aroused by huge gryphon dicks. Sure, one can decide to not look at furry porn, just like one can decide not to date gay men even though they are gay.  

There are people who believe as I do and still hold it against gays that they "act gay", and don't decide to suppress their natural inclinations. They do so without offering up compelling arguments. Fur haters are the same way, usually using the argument from "what is normal", they go through a bunch of mental gymnastics to arrive at their conclusion that being a furry is bad. But that's another discussion.


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> I notice your thought chain isn't working.



Allow me to elaborate with an analogy; you have no choice over whether or not you contract the flu, but you aren't born with it either.

(I just compared furriness to an illness.  Lol.)



SHENZEBO said:


> It is not normal to be attracted to animal-people.



So?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2009)

KitXune said:


> When did I say that I don't consider you to be a furry?


you didnt, but I stated I'm not



			
				Tasuric said:
			
		

> It's not a choice you make. You don't decide to like [favorite music band], you don't decide your sexuality, you don't decide to get aroused by huge gryphon dicks. Sure, one can decide to not look at furry porn, just like one can decide not to date gay men even though they are gay.


wtf, yes you do choose to like a band, events may lead you to learning your sexuality, and yes you can fucking can not look at furry porn

YOU MAKE A CHOICE, no matter what


----------



## Tasuric (May 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> wtf, yes you do choose to like a band



Wait, so if you hear several tracks on the radio or an internet stream. You will go "hmm, I don't care for this music either way but I guess I'll decide to like it". Or do you actually like the music already without actively deciding to? 




> events may lead you to learning your sexuality, and yes you can fucking can not look at furry porn
> 
> YOU MAKE A CHOICE, no matter what



You can make the choice not to act gay, like you can decide or choose not to look at furry porn. There is no choice involved in actually liking men or liking furry porn however.


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> you didnt, but I stated I'm not



Ok, then I'll state that you are.  So what now?  We disagree, and the disagreement is purely over the definition of the word "furry".

There's no point in arguing over which of us is correct.  In a sense, we both are; we're both seeing the same thing, assessing it the same way, and calling it by a different name.  It's purely semantical.

EDIT: for the record, that isn't actually my cut-and-dried definition of the word "furry".  I'm just using this as an analogy to make a point.  My definition of the word "furry" is very... ambiguous.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> wtf, yes you do choose to like a band,



I don't think so.  You can choose whether or not to _say_ you like the band, but how you feel about the band you have little choice over.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> events may lead you to learning your sexuality, and yes you can fucking can not look at furry porn



But that doesn't have any affect on whether or not you're turned on by it if you do.


----------



## Meeew (May 5, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Wait, so if you hear several tracks on the radio or an internet stream. You will go "hmm, I don't care for this music either way but I guess I'll decide to like it". Or do you actually like the music already without actively deciding to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah I see what your getting and I agree, a lot of things we like subconsciously.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Wait, so if you hear several tracks on the radio or an internet stream. You will go "hmm, I don't care for this music either way but I guess I'll decide to like it". Or do you actually like the music already without actively deciding to?


you do pretty much suck on trying to give examples do ya, You can like a bands music but it doesnt automatically become your fave band, you can like a song and choose to make it your fave




			
				Tasuric said:
			
		

> You can make the choice not to act gay, like you can decide or choose not to look at furry porn. There is no choice involved in actually liking men or liking furry porn however.


again a failed connection due to the fact Sexual Preferences arent on the same wavelenght of a Hobby/Fandom
you can choose to like it or hate it cause swear to the dead, my girlfriend tolerates yiff art, she choose to tolerate it cause most of the yiff arts she has, its not cause she is likes yiff art its cause she likes the art style


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Ok, then I'll state that you are.  So what now?  We disagree, and the disagreement is purely over the definition of the word "furry".
> 
> There's no point in arguing over which of us is correct.  In a sense, we both are; we're both seeing the same thing, assessing it the same way, and calling it by a different name.  It's purely semantical.
> 
> EDIT: for the record, that isn't actually my cut-and-dried definition of the word "furry".  I'm just using this as an analogy to make a point.  My definition of the word "furry" is very... ambiguous.


I still choose to not be a furry, so even if you say so I'm not.




KitXune said:


> I don't think so.  You can choose whether or not to _say_ you like the band, but what you think of the band you have little choice over.


still doesnt prove that one doesnt have a choice





KitXune said:


> But that doesn't have any affect on whether or not you're turned on by it if you do.


yet you can choose what turns you on and what doesnt


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> you do pretty much suck on trying to give examples do ya, You can like a bands music but it doesnt automatically become your fave band, you can like a song and choose to make it your fave



And yet again you fail to make the distinction between how you _treat_ something and how you _feel_ about it.  (Same thing with you second sentence.)


----------



## Tasuric (May 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> you do pretty much suck on trying to give examples do ya, You can like a bands music but it doesnt automatically become your fave band, you can like a song and choose to make it your fave



Actively deciding that band x is now your favorite has nothing to do with it, you already like it, which is the point i was trying to make.

If there is no decision involved in you liking a band or not, then that's all I have to say on that. You like it cause you do, no choice, no decision to like it what so ever.





> again a failed connection due to the fact Sexual Preferences arent on the same wavelenght of a Hobby/Fandom
> you can choose to like it or hate it cause swear to the dead, my girlfriend tolerates yiff art, she choose to tolerate it cause most of the yiff arts she has, its not cause she is likes yiff art its cause she likes the art style



Not the most easy to fallow line of thought there (not that I can talk). Forget labels like hobby, fandom and that other shit. What it comes down to is that people LIKE certain things because they are predisposed to, they did not CHOOSE to like it.

If you can choose not to be aroused by something you are currently aroused by, if you can choose to hate something you currently love you are probably a robot.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2009)

I apologize, my mind is on the fritz today


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I still choose to not be a furry, so even if you say so I'm not.



What gives your definition of the word "furry" dominion over my own [analogous] one?



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> yet you can choose what turns you on and what doesnt



Really?

You say you're, liek, totally not a furry, right?  So you say you could _choose_ to get turned on by wolf peen?



SHENZEBO said:


> I apologize, my mind is on the fritz today



La, s'okay; we all have our days.


----------



## Attaman (May 5, 2009)

*1st:  Can I label someone else a Furry?*  Technically, yes.  You can.  But if you want to, you can also call a Furry a Beastie if it matches your definition instead of the other's.  Basically, it's best not to go this route.  Let someone choose if they want to be labeled a Furry or not.

*2nd:  It's not a choice!*  Yes, it is.  If you go the "I naturally like it as a hobby" route, then that means I can't help being a 40Ker or Sci-Fi nut.  If you go the "I can't control what turns me on" path, Tentacle Porn is now not a choice for you.  You can choose whether you look at the stuff online or in the real world, more often than not.  Train of thought can take you to it, but train of thought can also take you to wanting to wring someone's throat.  Does that make you a born-killer?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 5, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Even without the sex factor, furriness can still be viewed as not being a choice.
> 
> Last I checked, a furry was someone with an affinity (whatever sort of affinity it may be) for anthros.  I certainly never "chose", per se, to like anthos.  I just do.




This is late but last time I checked, within the furry fandom the word furry has multiple meanings.

Just because a person has an affinity for "Anthro animals" does not mean they are a furry. What makes them one is that choice to associate with the furry fandom. You cannot be a furry if you don't know about the fandom, and don't choose to be, and if you argue otherwise...well you can't. You cannot force people to be something they are not.

Beyond the word furry as meaning a person who chooses to associate with the furry fandom, you have the meaning as per the art.

Furry art, is art self created by the fandom for the fandom.

Then you have furry as in the characters themselves. 

Let us see how this is used:
My fursona is a furry character I created for me. The art I had done of it is furry art. The artist who made the original art for it was an anthro-artist (but later became a furry by choosing to associate with the fandom). Does this make sense to you?


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2009)

How did this thread go from Anti-furry trolling on Jewtube to "Free will and choice is only an illusion"?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> How did this thread go from Anti-furry trolling on Jewtube to "Free will and choice is only an illusion"?



The Matrix did it...I think.


----------



## Tasuric (May 5, 2009)

Attaman said:


> *2nd:  It's not a choice!*  Yes, it is.  If you go the "I naturally like it as a hobby" route, then that means I can't help being a 40Ker or Sci-Fi nut.  If you go the "I can't control what turns me on" path, Tentacle Porn is now not a choice for you.  You can choose whether you look at the stuff online or in the real world, more often than not.  Train of thought can take you to it, but train of thought can also take you to wanting to wring someone's throat.  Does that make you a born-killer?



I don't think anyone is arguing that one can not choose to not look at furry porn. Surely everyone can if they have the motivation to do so. Whether one chooses to look or not look does not change the fact that when exposed they may or not be turned on by it without making a choice about it.

Just like you for example may have been in phase where you did not like sci-fi and were exposed at one point, making you go "hey, this is pretty effin cool!". Of course you could "choose" not to watch it because your peers would call you a nerd or your big brother would beat you up for it, whatever the reason. You would still like scifi. But like I said, no-one is denying that choice cannot be made. Just like someone who is angry may want to kill someone like in your example, but chooses not to due to the consequences. That doesn't mean the person changed his mind about wanting to kill.

*My conclusion*

The point of all this is that one does not have a choice in liking or disliking furry porn. Ones life experiences would have either made them open-minded to it or the opposite, leading to rejection. In the former case someone may end up being aroused due to.. yes, life experiences. That would make that person a furry by some definitions without that person having made any choice about anything.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm...... if youd want a bit of advice on that from an inexperienced forumer, I would personally like to say that it is rather not a single choice in form that makes the decison but a series of smaller decisons made by others that place the circumstances for you tyo make your own, life altering decisons about what you enjoy seeing ad what you dont enjoy seeing.  After all, everything is a choice in this world.  Just as I could have become a porn reader, I chose not to, and rather than anything chose to avoid it because I made the choice not to poison myself with another sin.

My first sin of course being that I am a Pokemon Nerd, or "Researcher"


----------



## TH-Violinist (May 5, 2009)

A troll is a troll. Be it trolling a furry or anyone else. Proof:

[[This vid has all the proof in the world it will never matter. There will always be someone there for you.]]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

A troll in action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJKs3RCJDHk

Note the use of Cool Face.


----------



## TH-Violinist (May 5, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> A troll in action.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJKs3RCJDHk
> 
> Note the use of Cool Face.



note the use of Troll Face. lolwut?
A troll is a troll, even if he's never gonna give you up.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

I tend to confuse trolls easily.  After all most of them are bent on bothering me so much, that all I really need to do is to syncronize with their way of thinking and instead get under their skin.  Its actually quite enjoyable to do so, as trollers have half a brain and less IQ points to flavor.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

TH-Violinist said:


> note the use of Troll Face. lolwut?
> A troll is a troll, even if he's never gonna give you up.



It'll be okay.

Just put on your Cool Face.


----------



## Attaman (May 5, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> as trollers have half a brain and less IQ points to flavor.


  I'd argue otherwise, considering who are the people who spend their free time trying everything in their power to shut them up?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Oh yes those, well I meant generally of course.  Ive dealt with trollers before, most of them do prove to be brainless as well... trolls.  But the occasional smart troller is usually somebody who needs a hobby, a job, or both.  As I said, getting in tune with a trollers state of mind can reveal pitying things about them.


----------



## D-vious (May 5, 2009)

I usually just antagonize them until they grow bored and leave me alone.


----------



## Attaman (May 5, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Oh yes those, well I meant generally of course.  Ive dealt with trollers before, most of them do prove to be brainless as well... trolls.  But the occasional smart troller is usually somebody who needs a hobby, a job, or both.  As I said, getting in tune with a trollers state of mind can reveal pitying things about them.


I was not referring to the trolls.  I was referring to the people who can't take five seconds to recognize the bait / let them be. 

And it's not the trolls one should argue is in need of a job, more often than not.  It's those who make it their duty to 'educate' the trolls, as it takes only five seconds to respond "Yiff in hell!" or "STFU furfag", but quite a while for the chains of 400-character posts.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Unfortunately a large number of us furries behave precisely how the trolls want us to. Not only does shoving a fetish down peoples throast make them want to troll us furries it also adds to the bad rep we have.


 
My personal opinion of furries are that they are intelligent and cultured people that can use their open mindedness and perspectives efficiently.  Knowing several from the forum I came from, I have quite a bit of evidence for it too.  

I dont believe many could convince me otherwise you know.


----------



## Attaman (May 5, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> My personal opinion of furries are that they are intelligent and cultured people that can use their open mindedness and perspectives efficiently.


  Unfortunately, I lack the screenshots / links to give my own opinion with any semblance of support.  Needless to say, I find this statement humorous if applied to the fandom as a whole / clear majority.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Well yes, it would be hilarious, however, I assume every human has their weak points, and if your willing to look over them long enough youll see that essentially most of them arent half bad people... or anthros... or whatever they enjoy being called.


----------



## KitXune (May 5, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Just because a person has an affinity for "Anthro animals" does not mean they are a furry. What makes them one is that choice to associate with the furry fandom. You cannot be a furry if you don't know about the fandom, and don't choose to be, and if you argue otherwise...well you can't. You cannot force people to be something they are not.




Yeah, but just the same, people don't join the fandom if they don't have an affinity for anthros, and there's _not_ a choice there.

As for my duolog with Desume Crysis Kaiser, I mostly wanted to point out that the definition of "furry", being as arbitrary as it is, may even include himself depending on who's definition we're speaking from.


----------



## Tasuric (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Hmmm...... if youd want a bit of advice on that from an inexperienced forumer, I would personally like to say that it is rather not a single choice in form that makes the decison but a series of smaller decisons made by others that place the circumstances for you tyo make your own, life altering decisons about what you enjoy seeing ad what you dont enjoy seeing.  After all, everything is a choice in this world.  Just as I could have become a porn reader, I chose not to, and rather than anything chose to avoid it because I made the choice not to poison myself with another sin.



That would be the illusion of choice. Why are you concerned with sin, did you chose to be concerned with sin at some point? What lead you to make the decision to be concerned with sin? Was it a choice or actually your upbringing that lead you to be the person you are today, the person that cares about "sin", the "motivation" that made you decide to not read porn?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Yeah, but just the same, people don't join the fandom if they don't have an affinity for anthros, and there's _not_ a choice there.
> 
> As for my duolog with Desume Crysis Kaiser, I mostly wanted to point out that the definition of "furry", being as arbitrary as it is, may even include himself depending on who's definition we're speaking from.


Back from work and use spell check damn it. The thing is I'm still not a furry, cause I choose not to be ya idiot


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Back from work and use spell check damn it. The thing is I'm still not a furry, cause I choose not to be ya idiot



http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-definitions/duolog

What you consider yourself to be has no effect on what others consider you to be.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-definitions/duolog
> 
> What you consider yourself to be has no effect on what others consider you to be.


actually it does, its they are forcing their belief, I maybe a furry in someones definition, but I'm not a furry at all I, choose to not be


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> actually it does, its they are forcing their belief,



How so?



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I maybe a furry in someones definition, but I'm not a furry at all



Doesn't matter.  In their opinion, you're a furry, and that's perfectly valid.  (or at least it's as valid as your opinion that you're not.)


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> How so?
> They are putting on a tag on me which I have no association with me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

I'm curious as to who picked flag it under hate speech :3


----------



## Attaman (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Doesn't matter.  In their opinion, you're a furry, and that's perfectly valid.  (or at least it's as valid as your opinion that you're not.)


  You realize that if we go this route, 'trolls' arguing for Furries to be beasties cannot be argued against because - while the Furries don't see themselves as such - it's as valid an opinion as a Furries.

Also Kitsune, I like how we can make an assumption about the true character of Furry being a default of 'good', but the default state of a Troll being either 'Idiot' or 'Lacking of a social life'.


----------



## MattyK (May 6, 2009)

MattyK on FA. said:
			
		

> *A Person of Fierce Internet Respect*
> 
> That is how I've viewed myself the last few years. I've thrived in the Idiotic Corner of the Internet known as *Facepunch Studios*, beaten Trolls back with their own Statements, and become a "Valued" Member of that Community since, going so far as to Claim a "Builder" status on their Garry's Mod forum, which in itself is a High Honour within the Sandbox-based Supercommunity.


 
Bring EET. Your looking at an Anti-Troll here. And gimme a tl;dr of this topic while your at it.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Why else would they spend their time bothering people with inane statements and trying to get under our skin?

And unless proven horrendously guilty, I tend to treat all things as if they were somewhat decent.  After all, why be a hypocrite?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Doesn't matter.  In their opinion, you're a furry, and that's perfectly valid.  (or at least it's as valid as your opinion that you're not.)



If we use this logic, then it would make it right to assume that because trolls are associating with os on this forum that I can make label them as furries?, yeah, i am sure trolls would love that, not. In my opinion labeling or assuming is not right. I do not class an opinion as valid unless, in this case, it has truth behind it.



Attaman said:


> You realize that if we go this route, 'trolls' arguing for Furries to be beasties cannot be argued against because - while the Furries don't see themselves as such - it's as valid an opinion as a Furries.
> 
> Also Kitsune, I like how we can make an assumption about the true character of Furry being a default of 'good', but the default state of a Troll being either 'Idiot' or 'Lacking of a social life'.



To many people make assumptions, and assuming a "troll" is an idiot or "Lacks social life is wrong just as much as people (not jsut trolls) making assumptions on the fandom.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Hmmmm............. why else would trollers attack furries....

Is it because of some impending sense of morality that they feel that they must correct?  Theres nothing wrong with being a furry now is there?  Or is it the fact that being different is what often drives humans into attacking their own?  After all, that IS what happened with Jews at World War 2, the Indians in the Plains of America, and the hippies in the seventies.  

But really, I cant see why people would try to troll furries for what they do.  Can somebody give me an explanation please?


----------



## Tasuric (May 6, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You realize that if we go this route, 'trolls' arguing for Furries to be beasties cannot be argued against because - while the Furries don't see themselves as such - it's as valid an opinion as a Furries.



I don't think Kitsune meant that these labels cannot be argued against but instead that if someone matches the dictionary definition of X, it is "fair" to call them X. Our friend with the Umbrella corp avatar is a furry according to the definition of the word furry. He claims it's not fair for people to call him a furry because he doesn't _want_ to be a furry or doesn't feel like he is one.

That's not how it works though, you are what you are, words mean what they mean. One definition for the word of furry (I'm reasonable sure) is "One with an affinity for anthropomorphic animal art". If you fall into the definition, you are just that. No choice of yours makes it "unfair" for people to label you as what you are. If you can't logically argue your way out from under the definition of what is "furry", you are one to _some_ degree. But what degree, now that can be argued quite easily.



Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Hmmmm............. why else would trollers attack furries....
> 
> Is it because of some impending sense of morality that they feel that they must correct?  Theres nothing wrong with being a furry now is there?  Or is it the fact that being different is what often drives humans into attacking their own?  After all, that IS what happened with Jews at World War 2, the Indians in the Plains of America, and the hippies in the seventies.
> 
> But really, I cant see why people would try to troll furries for what they do.  Can somebody give me an explanation please?



I think you hit the nail on the head yourself. "It's not normal" is the fallacious argument hefted against furries, vegans, mormons, goths, lefthanded people, gays, nerds and whoever else who doesn't praise beer as the ultimate liquor and skimpy clad skinny women as the only valid sexual attraction.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

People who call me not normal get this response from me:
"You mean you just noticed?"

Calling me normal is like trying to put nylon in a cotton gin.  The more you try to push it, the more shredded it gets.  

I make it my life to be different.


----------



## Tasuric (May 6, 2009)

Being normal, defined as doing what the rest does is nothing to strive for. It's tempting to simply reply with "so what?" when someone tells you what you are doing isn't normal. If there is an actual argument to be made as to how being abnormal is bad I have yet to hear it.


----------



## shieldswulf (May 6, 2009)

There has always been a negative to any group that reveals itself, its just the way people handle things. Most are afraid of what they don't understand and even more are jealous of those who have taken a stand to be different and follow something they want. Ever since making my first group of friends in high school and being introduced into the "furry" life, I've found that its intriguing. Yes there are downsides. yes there are those who ridicule all furres based on the more adult side of this life. In truth. I don't give a crap. let them say what they want. Being a furry was the first great choice i ever made in life. Since becoming one i haven't met ridicule by anyone other than the whole predator/prey standpoint. The only one to have ever said a bad thing to me was a "troll." It's because of that fact that Ill stand by my choice to be a furre no matter what. Its also my opinion that some of these videos trolls make are actually fairly funny. If they insist on making them to voice their opinion than, oh well. its their choice. What matters is that you will know the truth for yourself. Don't give up hope or change just because someone wants you to feel bad just so they can feel good. 

"Trolls are the furres equivalent your run of the mill "School bully."  That's a reference one of my friend's told me before he went off to college.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 6, 2009)

Trolls in general tend to be far more level headed and articulate than furries, also they generally have a more accurate view of the fandom, so for the most part I agree with them. If the furry fandom wasn't such an unjustified, self aggrandizing circle jerk it wouldn't attract trolls, but it is so it does :V .


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I don't think Kitsune meant that these labels cannot be argued against but instead that if someone matches the dictionary definition of X, it is "fair" to call them X. Our friend with the Umbrella corp avatar is a furry according to the definition of the word furry. He claims it's not fair for people to call him a furry because he doesn't _want_ to be a furry or doesn't feel like he is one.
> 
> That's not how it works though, you are what you are, words mean what they mean. One definition for the word of furry (I'm reasonable sure) is "One with an affinity for anthropomorphic animal art". If you fall into the definition, you are just that. No choice of yours makes it "unfair" for people to label you as what you are. If you can't logically argue your way out from under the definition of what is "furry", you are one to _some_ degree. But what degree, now that can be argued quite easily.


no ya fucking idiot, once again this is why the the furry fandom is shit now. I CHOOSE to not be a furry, I'm something called Furry tolerant, meaning I tolerate you guys, all we have to share is that I like anthro characters. That is how it works ya fucking moron, and two two having an affinity to anthro art is only ONE, heres the damn problem I like art STYLES, not subjects of that art.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 6, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Trolls in general tend to be far more level headed and articulate than furries, also they generally have a more accurate view of the fandom, so for the most part I agree with them. If the furry fandom wasn't such an unjustified, self aggrandizing circle jerk it wouldn't attract trolls, but it is so it does :V .



Sometimes I do wonder if I get the same internet as other people.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 6, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Sometimes I do wonder if I get the same internet as other people.



You don't :V .


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Please now, no fighting.  Fighting is an inane art is it not?  I personally do not give heed to trollers, but ignore them whilst hearing them.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Please now, no fighting.  Fighting is an inane art is it not?  I personally do not give heed to trollers, but ignore them whilst hearing them.



You are so cute :] .


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

I never fight trolls, watching them do their dirty work is hilarious


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

-_- Replace "cute" with "completely naive" and Id be closer to the mark.
Oh well.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> -_- Replace "cute" with "completely naive" and Id be closer to the mark.
> Oh well.



That's how I probably meant it :V .

Also the internet would suck without trolls, don't bother denying it because you all know it's true :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone thought that if whiney furries and whined about criticism in the first place, the fandom probably wouldn't be trolled like it is.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

In the words of the Muppets Waldorf and Staltsky:
"The Internet is a place where every comment is responded to in a snide and nasty manner, and every idea is respoded to by general insulting.  Must be the perfect place for us! Bahohohohohoho!!!!! "

They were never more true.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> In the words of the Muppets Waldorf and Staltsky:
> "The Internet is a place where every comment is responded to in a snide and nasty manner, and every idea is respoded to by general insulting. Must be the perfect place for us! Bahohohohohoho!!!!! "
> 
> They were never more true.


 
Pretty much :\


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Has anyone thought that if whiney furries and whined about criticism in the first place, the fandom probably wouldn't be trolled like it is.


it all started when the first troll to ever troll a furry...got a reaction, blame that fucking furry now


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> it all started when the first troll to ever troll a furry...got a reaction, blame that fucking furry now



I rest my case.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Im sorry but i dont believe that such a phenomena occured, this fandom being so widespread as it is.  Id suppose a group made furryism, or strangely enough a cult that decided to tone down a bit.  Being public the general public decided it didnt want a furry based community to say hi, and went to war.  

If youd like an example of this, In Japan there are certain Kitsune cults where people are forced to be possessed by cult members.  Its rather barbaric though how they managed to tip one of those ultrasonic trains though.


----------



## MattyK (May 6, 2009)

Bleh. In the ways of the Internet, we could be _alot_ worse off.
Well, atleast the Fandom isn't known as globally as AnimÃ©, where one in five Secondary-School pupils are talking about it. Then things could really get gritty in the media.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Im sorry but i dont believe that such a phenomena occured, this fandom being so widespread as it is.  Id suppose a group made furryism, or strangely enough a cult that decided to tone down a bit.  Being public the general public decided it didnt want a furry based community to say hi, and went to war.
> 
> If youd like an example of this, In Japan there are certain Kitsune cults where people are forced to be possessed by cult members.  Its rather barbaric though how they managed to tip one of those ultrasonic trains though.


may your stupidity keep you like that, we do need a new forum moron
Trolls dont attack head on unless one gets an reaction, they did get a reaction and thus were one of many targets. The problem is those who see this FANDOM as a LIFESTYLE are the easiest targets to either get attacked and slander the furry fandom.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm............ Yes, please leave me be Mr. Desume.  I never insulted you, so why should you attack me back?

I personally do not see this fandom as a lifestyle for myself.  I live my own lifestyle.  Its a rather quiet one at that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Im sorry but i dont believe that such a phenomena occured, this fandom being so widespread as it is.  Id suppose a group made furryism, or strangely enough a cult that decided to tone down a bit.  Being public the general public decided it didnt want a furry based community to say hi, and went to war.
> 
> If youd like an example of this, In Japan there are certain Kitsune cults where people are forced to be possessed by cult members.  Its rather barbaric though how they managed to tip one of those ultrasonic trains though.



Then best you start looking for video's on youtube, i can find some right now where the troll states that he only begun trolling the fandom because WHINEY furries couldn't take his crticism and started "labbelling him as a "troll" so he took the "troll" label and started trolling furries. Ultraforge is his name. Plus, it is alright saying public in general, but i also said earlier THERE is a much larger number of people who know nothing about the fandom, not even it's existance, to the number who do know about it.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> may your stupidity keep you like that, we do need a new forum moron
> Trolls dont attack head on unless one gets an reaction, they did get a reaction and thus were one of many targets. The problem is those who see this FANDOM as a LIFESTYLE are the easiest targets to either get attacked and slander the furry fandom.



And i fully agree with this statement, I have never been trolled anywhere, not even on youtube, why?, because i don't give them any reason to do so. I have noticed a troll's prime target seems to be those that go arund (especialy on youtube) and shout out things like FURRIES RULE!, and even some of their fettishes, I do believe alot of us are repeating ourselves as this has already been stated MORE than once in this thread. but some people seem to want to jump on the bandwagon without reading through the thread. v.v, such as kitsune v.v If Kitsune had read the thread, kistune would of known this.


----------



## Tasuric (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no ya fucking idiot, once again this is why the the furry fandom is shit now. I CHOOSE to not be a furry, I'm something called Furry tolerant, meaning I tolerate you guys, all we have to share is that I like anthro characters. That is how it works ya fucking moron, and two two having an affinity to anthro art is only ONE, heres the damn problem I like art STYLES, not subjects of that art.



I don't want to nitpick about how your likes make you a furry or not because I don't know you. What I will say is that it is what you end up doing that determines whether you are a furry or not. You not accepting that label does not make it any less of a valid label for people to brand you with when the definition of the word used to label you does in fact apply to you. I'm not sure it does, but that's the point i'm trying to make.


----------



## Brazen (May 6, 2009)

To all the comments about normality and the like I'd like to respond with a quote from another troll:

Peer pressure is what allows freedom of speech to work, an invisible guiding hand that pushes a person in the right direction and stops pockets of humanity from deevolving into cavemen without the need of lawful intervention.

Without peer pressure, freedom of speech wouldn't be practical and the chaos of unguided and extermist perspectives would rip society apart, the internet lacks most of the beneficial effects of peer pressure, which "trolls" help to compensate for.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

You still must admit that not many people like trolls.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I don't want to nitpick about how your likes make you a furry or not because I don't know you. What I will say is that it is what you end up doing that determines whether you are a furry or not. You not accepting that label does not make it any less of a valid label for people to brand you with when the definition of the word used to label you does in fact apply to you. I'm not sure it does, but that's the point i'm trying to make.



How?, how can what he ends up doing determine wetehr he is furry or not?, so if my siblings started watching cartoons with anthro's in, just because of that, that makes them furry?, Or they started reading webcomics with anthros in, does that make them furry?, OR they start chatting on this forum i suppose THAT makes them furry to?. No i don't think it does somehow, sorry but i completely dissagree with your statement here. 

I wan't to see the new star trek movie, so because of that i guess i am a trekkie >.>. I fail to see the logic here. 

Just because someone may like the anthro webcomics, or watching cartoons with anthro's, or anything else anthro related DOES NOT make them a furry, unless THEY wan't to be, and if they do not want to be called a furry then people should have the decency to respect that.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How?, how can what he ends up doing determine wetehr he is furry or not?, so if my siblings started watching cartoons with anthro's in, just because of that, that makes them furry?, Or they started reading webcomics with anthros in, does that make them furry?, OR they start chatting on this forum i suppose THAT makes them furry to?. No i don't think it does somehow, sorry but i completely dissagree with your statement here.
> 
> I wan't to see the new star trek movie, so because of that i guess i am a trekkie >.>. I fail to see the logic here.
> 
> Just because someone may like the anthro webcomics, or watching cartoons with anthro's, or anything else anthro related DOES NOT make them a furry, unless THEY wan't to be, and if they do not want to be called a furry then people should have the decency to respect that.


Thank you for backing me up there, all rage points to you are back to 0, you had 4


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Indeed, so does that mean if I play Sonic the hedgehog games then i am also a furry?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Indeed, so does that mean if I play Sonic the hedgehog games then i am also a furry?


by Tasuric definition yes, by mines no, by general furry defs also no
one must choose to want to be come a furry


----------



## Tasuric (May 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How?, how can what he ends up doing determine wetehr he is furry or not?, so if my siblings started watching cartoons with anthro's in, just because of that, that makes them furry?, Or they started reading webcomics with anthros in, does that make them furry?, OR they start chatting on this forum i suppose THAT makes them furry to?. No i don't think it does somehow, sorry but i completely dissagree with your statement here.
> 
> I wan't to see the new star trek movie, so because of that i guess i am a trekkie >.>. I fail to see the logic here.
> 
> Just because someone may like the anthro webcomics, or watching cartoons with anthro's, or anything else anthro related DOES NOT make them a furry, unless THEY wan't to be, and if they do not want to be called a furry then people should have the decency to respect that.



There is a certain definition of the word "furry". The actual definition covers a wide range of "likes" and activities. One does not have to do all of them to classify as a furry according to the definition, one may be enough. A person may not identify themselves as a furry because they feel the definition does not apply to them, others may calls em as they personally sees them and call that person a furry anyway. In my eyes they are not wrong to do so at a first glance, what a crazy world it would be if we couldn't call people what they are to our understanding of them. (and a dictionary definition)

It's not as simple as just looking at definitions however because people are complex. Your siblings may just as well be watching a cartoon with purely human characters and enjoy it just as much. Now if they were focussed on purely anthropomorphic animal characters and unable (or to a much lesser degree) to enjoy a show with purely human characters I'd have to attribute them some furryness. 

I mentioned in an earlier post there are degrees of furryness and that these are always debatable. It becomes a word game and those are all very tiresome. The definition of the word "furry" stands more or less in stone however, it's up to individual people to decide if person X classifies are a downright furry, or someone with "some" furry tendencies (and thus not worthy of calling a downright furry). I don't think a choice person X makes to not want to be labelled a furry should by itself invalidate those classifications.

Since it's an argument involving subjective idea's of what makes a real "furry" there's room for a lot of (unending) discussions. I don't think de-facto respect for someone's choice not to be called what they are according to other people is in order.


----------



## Dodger S. (May 6, 2009)

For me....I just ignore it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> There is a certain definition of the word "furry". The actual definition covers a wide range of "likes" and activities. One does not have to do all of them to classify as a furry according to the definition, one may be enough. A person may not identify themselves as a furry because they feel the definition does not apply to them, others may calls em as they personally sees them and call that person a furry anyway. In my eyes they are not wrong to do so at a first glance, what a crazy world it would be if we couldn't call people what they are to our understanding of them. (and a dictionary definition)
> 
> It's not as simple as just looking at definitions however because people are complex. Your siblings may just as well be watching a cartoon with purely human characters and enjoy it just as much. Now if they were focussed on purely anthropomorphic animal characters and unable (or to a much lesser degree) to enjoy a show with purely human characters I'd have to attribute them some furryness.
> 
> ...



If we go by your theory that makes most of the population on the planet furry. which is bs.


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You realize that if we go this route, 'trolls' arguing for Furries to be beasties cannot be argued against because - while the Furries don't see themselves as such - it's as valid an opinion as a Furries.



Not quite.

The kicker is that "furry, noun" isn't really a word.  Everyone here seems to generally agree on a definition, but if you look up "furry, noun" in any urban dictionary (because "furry, noun" obviously won't be in any _real_ dictionary), I'm sure you'll find that definitions vary like heck.

On the contrary, while one may certainly define the word "beastiality" to suit furries, it's really a kind of silly thing to do since every dictionary (and we're talking about _real_ dictionaries this time) will say otherwise.

After doing some googling, the most common definition of "furry, noun" (the definition that is relevant here) seems to be "a person who is a furry fan".  Pretty ambiguous.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Not quite.
> 
> The kicker is that "furry, noun" isn't really a word.  Everyone here seems to generally agree on a definition, but if you look up "furry, noun" in any urban dictionary (because "furry, noun" obviously won't be in any _real_ dictionary), I'm sure you'll find that definitions vary like heck.
> 
> ...



And furry is anything related to the fandom, such as the art, does not include video games or movies.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> There is a certain definition of the word "furry". The actual definition covers a wide range of "likes" and activities. One does not have to do all of them to classify as a furry according to the definition, one may be enough. A person may not identify themselves as a furry because they feel the definition does not apply to them, others may calls em as they personally sees them and call that person a furry anyway. In my eyes they are not wrong to do so at a first glance, what a crazy world it would be if we couldn't call people what they are to our understanding of them. (and a dictionary definition)
> 
> It's not as simple as just looking at definitions however because people are complex. Your siblings may just as well be watching a cartoon with purely human characters and enjoy it just as much. Now if they were focussed on purely anthropomorphic animal characters and unable (or to a much lesser degree) to enjoy a show with purely human characters I'd have to attribute them some furryness.
> 
> ...


Ok one question are you a furry LIFESTYLER...cause if you are it would explain why that whole post is FUCKING BS.

I'm a Sonic fan, that doesnt make me a furry it makes me a fucking sonic Fan

I like different unique artstyles, just cause theres furry art amoung the many arts I collect doesnt make me a fucking furry

I hang around with some furs cause not they are furry but cause they are fun folks to hang around with, Doesnt make me a fucking furry

I enjoy playing Starfox cause I'm a fan of RARE, that doesnt make me a fucking Furry

Just cause someone meets the criteria of being a fur, doesnt fucking make them a furry unless they FUCKING TELL YOU AND CHOOSE TO BE ONE

So for the love of the dead, dont go about labeling and calling others furs cause they do meet the requirements, no wonder fucking therians and Kins fucking hate furries


----------



## Tasuric (May 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If we go by your theory that makes most of the population on the planet furry. which is bs.



I personally don't think so. Someone with a passing interest in cars is generally not called a gearhead. As the interest increases and the person gets more in common with what people call a gearhead, when does it become appropriate to call them one? It's a subjective process.

Try and read my post again, take a little longer to reply. I don't mean to be condescending but either I should have used *more* words, better words or you simply do not understand what i was trying to say.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Ok one question are you a furry LIFESTYLER...cause if you are it would explain why that whole post is FUCKING BS.




Such anger, am I unintentionally _trolling_ you? 

I don't care to discuss your person, I don't need to to make the point I'm trying to make (again). We go through life assigning labels to people based upon what we know of them. A crackhead sucking dick in an alley is a junky. Unless he tells you he's not because he didn't choose to be one? No. Maybe he doesn't think he is, but you do, hardly "fair" is it?

The reasons you put forward as to why you are not to be called a "furry" are fair. I won't say you are most definitely a furry because such absolute statements cannot be made. What I will once again repeat is that there are *degrees*. You may have some things in common with most furries, it doesn't mean you _ are_ one. It does mean someone's subjective judgement can be that you are in fact a furry to them.


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And furry is anything related to the fandom, such as the art, does not include video games or movies.




The most common _other_ definition of "furry, noun" (the one that _wasn't_ relevant there, but is here) was "An animal character with human characteristics; most commonly refers to such characters created by members of the furry fandom".

Some urban dictionaries stated that having been created by members of the fandom was a requirement to fit the definition, others left that part out completely.



Tasuric said:


> We go through life assigning labels to people based upon what we know of them. A crackhead sucking dick in an alley is a junky. Unless he tells you he's not because he didn't choose to be one? No. Maybe he doesn't think he is, but you do, hardly "fair" is it?




Did you just compare the furry fandom to a crack addiction?  XD  (For the record, though, I do agree with what he's saying.)


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Such anger, am I unintentionally _trolling_ you?
> 
> I don't care to discuss your person, I don't need to to make the point I'm trying to make (again). We go through life assigning labels to people based upon what we know of them. A crackhead sucking dick in an alley is a junky. Unless he tells you he's not because he didn't choose to be one? No. Maybe he doesn't think he is, but you do, hardly "fair" is it?


no but the fact you are judgemental making ya further more a moron. So you gonna do the same to the Therians and Kin and call them furries, cause in reality some truely hate being called furs


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> The most common _other_ definition of "furry, noun" (the one that _wasn't_ relevant there, but is here) was "An animal character with human characteristics; most commonly refers to such characters created by members of the furry fandom".
> 
> Some urban dictionaries stated that having been created by members of the fandom was a requirement to fit the definition, others left that part out completely.
> 
> ...


only those created by the fandom are concidered furry, biggest evidences is Games and Cartoons, Sonic and Starfox arent furry due to not being made to the fandom or by the fandom


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no but the fact you are judgemental making ya further more a moron. So you gonna do the same to the Therians and Kin and call them furries, cause in reality some truely hate being called furs



Hate it though they may, it's inevitable that they're going to get labeled furries sometimes, and until such time as the urban dictionaries make up their minds, all they can say is that they disagree.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I personally don't think so. Someone with a passing interest in cars is generally not called a gearhead. As the interest increases and the person gets more in common with what people call a gearhead, when does it become appropriate to call them one? It's a subjective process.
> 
> Try and read my post again, take a little longer to reply. I don't mean to be condescending but either I should have used *more* words, better words or you simply do not understand what i was trying to say.



What i am getting from you is that even if someone was a fan of say sonic, or redwall, that would justify someone calling them furry. What DEsume is saying that you can choose to either take the furry  label or not, i chose to take the furry label. Pardon me if i seemed not to get you at first, i have had a splitting head ache all day and it is affecting me alot. Anyway, I do get what you are saying, atleast now i do after thinking about it a bit. Yes, people likeing sonic, or the lion king, or redwall may qualify to be furry, but i don't think it is fair to give them that label just because they like those movies or games.


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Sonic and Starfox arent furry due to not being made to the fandom or by the fandom



No, many people call these characters "furry", like it or not.  I've seen it frequently.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes, people likeing sonic, or the lion king, or redwall may qualify to be furry, but i don't think it is fair to give them that label just because they like those movies or games.



Oh, I don't apply that label to them myself, and I don't think he does either, but we're just saying that, because the definition of "furry" is so ambiguous, all we can do is disagree; we can't actually come to any conclusions.


----------



## Tasuric (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no but the fact you are judgemental making ya further more a moron. So you gonna do the same to the Therians and Kin and call them furries, cause in reality some truely hate being called furs



You are no different than I am in that you have certain idea's as to what makes someone "X". If someone has the characteristics of "X" you will think they are just that. I don't think you automatically get rid of that judgement when they say "I'm not X because I choose not to be".

I know kins don't like to be called furries. Maybe they aren't, I haven't thought about it so say that they are. I don't think one could, it's a varied community.



RandyDarkshade said:


> What i am getting from you is that even if someone was a fan of say sonic, or redwall, that would justify someone calling them furry. What DEsume is saying that you can choose to either take the furry  label or not, i chose to take the furry label. Pardon me if i seemed not to get you at first, i have had a splitting head ache all day and it is affecting me alot. Anyway, I do get what you are saying, atleast now i do after thinking about it a bit. Yes, people likeing sonic, or the lion king, or redwall may qualify to be furry, but i don't think it is fair to give them that label just because they like those movies or games.



Personally I don't think it is "fair" to label people who like the Lion King outright furries. I liked the Lion King way before I knew what furry was, I wouldn't call that old me a furry. I would say that I had some furry characteristics. But like I said, the point at which "just having some furry characteristics" turns into straight out "furry" is for each person to define for themselves. Accepting the label is a separate action that has nothing to do with your outward appearance as one or the other. People are in their right not to accept your definition of what makes a furry.


----------



## paxil rose (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> No, many people call these characters "furry", like it or not.  I've seen it frequently.




I've only seen people who identify themselves as "furries" refer to these characters "furry".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> No, many people call these characters "furry", like it or not.  I've seen it frequently.



Yes they do, and they are wrong to do so, where is Trpdwarf when ya need her?.

The creators did not create them for the fandom, or with the fandom in mind. If the creators intended on them being called furry, they would of said so. As far as i am concerned the proper term for them is Anthropomorphic animals. (animals with human like characteristics)


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I've only seen people who identify themselves as "furries" refer to these characters "furry".



True, no doubt.  Does that change anything?



RandyDarkshade said:


> The creators did not create them for the fandom, or with the fandom in mind.



But as I said before, urban dictionaries are nowhere near unanimous in regard to whether having been created by the fandom for the fandom is a requirement for being considered furry.  (For the record, I go by your definitions, but our chosen definitions don't in any way outweigh other definitions.)


----------



## paxil rose (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> True, no doubt.  Does that change anything?




I interpreted your remark as people in the mainstream refer to them as furries. My mistake.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> True, no doubt.  Does that change anything?


yes yes it does cause those who call them furry tend to forget this

Anthro =/= Furry

Sonic and Starfox are anthro, not furry

Furry tends to the actual person not characters.


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Furry tends to the actual person not characters.



Now you're just making stuff up.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> You are no different than I am in that you have certain idea's as to what makes someone "X". If someone has the characteristics of "X" you will think they are just that. I don't think you automatically get rid of that judgement when they say "I'm not X because I choose not to be".
> 
> I know kins don't like to be called furries. Maybe they aren't, I haven't thought about it so say that they are. I don't think one could, it's a varied community.
> 
> ...


Thus I say I am not due to not reaching that definition of mines, but I find it rude for a person to outright lable you. Like how I am black and many people in my area still think "hes in a gang, does drugs, has a gun on him" after talking to these folks saying I'm not any of they stopped. What I am saying is, its rude to say a person is a furry even if they say they arent


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Now you're just making stuff up.


no ya retard thats the damn truth
a furry is a person who is in the furry fandom

Sonic and Starfox are anthropomorphic

Anthro characters created furries are either actually characters or Fursonas


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

God damn we are back to this fecking arguement again ><.

Just cause it has anthros in it does not instantly make it furrie.

Just because people post on the forums does not make them a furrie either.

Anthropomorphic animals have been around Waaaaaaaaaaaay before the fandom was even thought of, for example, The jungle book, bambi, lady and the tramp, the aristocats. All were created before the fandom was thought of. You know, and this has been stated many times before, just because a TV show, movie, or video game contains an anthro does not instantly make it furrie. These furrie terms didn't even exist when anthro's where first thought of.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

I think that this point has been well made by Tasuric and KitXune.  If you dont like being called furry then nobody had better call him that.

Besides I tire of watching Desume pop a few important blood veins over this.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I think that this point has been well made by Tasuric and KitXune.  If you dont like being called furry then nobody had better call him that.
> 
> Besides I tire of watching Desume pop a few important blood veins over this.


no my blood veins go pop when I'm with my clan putting back order, not here


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no ya retard thats the damn truth
> a furry is a person who is in the furry fandom
> 
> Sonic and Starfox are anthropomorphic



The word "furry" can be used to refer to an anthropomorphic character.  The fandom's involvement is considered by some to be a requirement, but not by all.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Just cause it has anthros in it does not instantly make it furrie.
> 
> Just because people post on the forums does not make them a furrie either.



I agree, but others disagree with me, and nothing makes my definition of "furry" any more weighty than anyone else's.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> The word "furry" can be used to refer to an anthropomorphic character.  The fandom's involvement or lack thereof is considered by some to be a requirement, but not by all.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but others disagree with me, and nothing makes my definition of "furry" any more weighty than anyone else's.


but the damn problem is the term Furry belong originally to the definition of a person who is in the fandom


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but the damn problem is the term Furry belong originally to the definition of a person who is in the fandom



Honestly, I don't think anyone knows which definition came first, and it doesn't matter.  Word definitions change.  (On the internet, they change very quickly.)


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Sort of like saying a tomato bag contains tomatoes.


----------



## Tasuric (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Thus I say I am not due to not reaching that definition of mines, but I find it rude for a person to outright lable you. Like how I am black and many people in my area still think "hes in a gang, does drugs, has a gun on him" after talking to these folks saying I'm not any of they stopped. What I am saying is, its rude to say a person is a furry even if they say they arent



I wouldn't call it rude as much as the inevitable result of who we are as human beings. We all establish our own personal truth as to what this is and that means. It's a subjective truth, thus not really truth at all. It leads to people arguing over things that cannot come to a satisfactory conclusion for both parties (for example: what makes a furry?). Not to say parties cannot change their opinion but..

I will not censor myself and tell you I agree that you are X simply because you say you are when I don't believe it myself. What I can do and usually end up doing when dealing with such unreconcilable disagreements is recognise that my truth is not above yours and live and letting live is the course to go.


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Sort of like saying a tomato bag contains tomatoes.



Ah, but tomatos exist outside of tomato bags as well.  =P


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I wouldn't call it rude as much as the inevitable result of who we are as human beings. We all establish our own personal truth as to what this is and that means. It's a subjective truth, thus not really truth at all. It leads to people arguing over things that cannot come to a satisfactory conclusion for both parties (for example: what makes a furry?). Not to say parties cannot change their opinion but..
> 
> I will not censor myself and tell you I agree that you are X simply because you say you are when I don't believe it myself. What I can do and usually end up doing when dealing with such unreconcilable disagreements is recognise that my truth is not above yours and live and letting live is the course to go.


...your still gonna call me a furry even when I am not, probably one of the many fucking reasons why I despise some furs


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> Honestly, I don't think anyone knows which definition came first, and it doesn't matter.  Word definitions change.  (On the internet, they change very quickly.)


actually that definition is first, but I do agree they change, but the average general public in the furry fandom are furries


----------



## Tasuric (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...your still gonna call me a furry even when I am not, probably one of the many fucking reasons why I despise some furs



I don't know if I'd call you a furry. I started posting with the idea that you were, my views have evolved during the course to the point that all I'm comfortable saying is that you have some things in common with furries, perhaps more than the average person. Does that make you a furry? Not necessarily. In the end I'm not going to bash you over the head with my judgement even if I had one, that would be trolling. It's only the subjective opinion of someone on the internet anyway. You'll think I'm wrong if you do not agree and that'll be the end of that, or so I'd hope.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Knowing myself and what Id do after a statement like that your not going to like his statement afterwards tasuric.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I don't know if I'd call you a furry. I started posting with the idea that you were, my views have evolved during the course to the point that all I'm comfortable saying is that you have some things in common with furries, perhaps more than the average person. Does that make you a furry? Not necessarily. In the end I'm not going to bash you over the head with my judgement even if I had one, that would be trolling. It's only the subjective opinion of someone on the internet anyway. You'll think I'm wrong and that'll be the end of that, or so I'd hope.


at least you finally get the point I been saying this whole time


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

Can we just agree to dissagree?, this is giving me a worse skull ache than i already had v.v.


----------



## SageHendrix (May 6, 2009)

Why regard it as anything?

Incidentally, YouTube comments are the bottom of the barrel.  OMGdeaththreatsforchallengingsomeone'ssensibility!


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Desume, Where's the Furfag killing retro-virus?

This topic changes are confusing, lulzy at the same time retarded.



Catwoman69y2k said:


> Why regard it as anything?
> 
> Incidentally, YouTube comments are the bottom of the barrel.  OMGdeaththreatsforchallengingsomeone'ssensibility!



Jewtube comments aren't "Srs bsuiness". All of them are retarded and full of failflail.

18 people have voted for the last option. 
Purge this fandom clean for those who think that hating furries is analogous to  anti-Civil rights/Homophobia..


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Desume, Where's the Furfag killing retro-virus?
> 
> This topic changes are confusing, lulzy at the same time retarded.
> 
> ...


FROps is currently fucking around with furs on SL, were trying to Re-educate them, the Virus is on the back burner for a while


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> FROps is currently fucking around with furs on SL, were trying to Re-educate them, the Virus is on the back burner for a while




Aww...
And I finished the paperwork for the request of Educational Collars....
I managed to get them in black and rainbow colors. 
They should be here within the week.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Aww...
> And I finished the paperwork for the request of Educational Collars....
> I managed to get them in black and rainbow colors.
> They should be here within the week.


just implant the chip in the collar and the orbital cannons shall deal with them, currently they are set to kill the instant the word Fursecution is mentioned


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> just implant the chip in the collar and the orbital cannons shall deal with them, currently they are set to kill the instant the word Fursecution is mentioned



Already done.
And I also added a program to any that try to compare it to the Holocaust, Homophobia and the Civil rights movement.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Indeed........ what does that term mean which is not meant to be mentioned here?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Indeed........ what does that term mean which is not meant to be mentioned here?


ask those who believe the Furry FANDOM is a LIFESTYLE since the often used it against their own many times


----------



## Attaman (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I think that this point has been well made by Tasuric and KitXune.  If you dont like being called furry then nobody had better call him that.


  I thought the whole argument was that they felt they could call Desume a Furry _regardless_ of whether he wanted to be or not.   That's what it looked like to me.

Though it looks like we may have finally (the majority of us posting here) come to at least a minor agreement:  Being trolled for being a Furry is not as bad as being chased out of town by a lynch mob / rounded up for methodical genocide.


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

play with them
or eat them
or play with them and eat them


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

SPICE said:


> play with them
> or eat them
> or play with them and eat them



Go vore somewhere else please...


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Go vore somewhere else please...



i got celery


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

SPICE said:


> i got celery



Rabbit food.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I thought the whole argument was that they felt they could call Desume a Furry _regardless_ of whether he wanted to be or not.   That's what it looked like to me.
> 
> Though it looks like we may have finally (the majority of us posting here) come to at least a minor agreement:  Being trolled for being a Furry is not as bad as being chased out of town by a lynch mob / rounded up for methodical genocide.


Tars earlier arguments were that he could call me a furry no matter what


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Rabbit food.



rabbit is tasty food
where is rabbit?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

>.> Is this above post trolling Zeke?

If it is, I seem to understand why it annoys you now.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> >.> Is this above post trolling Zeke?
> 
> If it is, I seem to understand why it annoys you now.



it can be considered trolling, it dosen't...but it is making me laugh loudly.
Ignore it.
He wants to vore a rabbit.


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> it can be considered trolling, it dosen't...but it is making me laugh loudly.
> Ignore it.
> He wants to vore a rabbit.



i got juicy recipe
me cook
then vore


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Tars earlier arguments were that he could call me a furry no matter what



Fail argument is also fail that one...


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

So how do i react when furries are made fun of?
I could personally care less.


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

SPICE is running low on grammar.


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> SPICE is running low on grammar.



Pardon the poor grammar.
A good chief multitasks to serve up several delicious on-trays for his guests. 

poring grammar into alphabet soup
yummy


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> SPICE is running low on grammar.



I would give him an intellect potion but I think it would be a waste, since it would only work for like half an hour before he reverts back to his original state of mind.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2009)

Another person who skipped a few years of maturity.

Next troll please.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 7, 2009)

Wow. This has really digressed.


----------



## Tasuric (May 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Tars earlier arguments were that he could call me a furry no matter what



It's not like I changed my mind on that issue. 




Trpdwarf said:


> Fail argument is also fail that one...



No *you* are fail. D:

See, I can do it too. ^__^


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no but the fact you are judgemental making ya further more a moron. So you gonna do the same to the Therians and Kin and call them furries, cause in reality some truely hate being called furs



Please no, don't want those freaks in my fandom.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 7, 2009)

People only react to trolls when whatever the troll is saying is true, by responding to it in anyway including reporting it to moderation you are admitting the troll is right :V .


----------



## paxil rose (May 7, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> People only react to trolls when whatever the troll is saying is true, by responding to it in anyway including reporting it to moderation you are admitting the troll is right :V .



Ain't it the truth.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> It's not like I changed my mind on that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just agree to not consider me and not call me a furry, then I dont have to rage again


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Please no, don't want those freaks in my fandom.


eh most seperate their Kin/Therian beliefs seperate from the fandom

but getting on freaks when are we gonna kick the furs who openly shove their fetishes/preferences into the pit of doom?


----------



## Dragonfire (May 7, 2009)

Personally I don't really care..My real life is too busy to react with anything else but not caring, No matter what they say I'll still visit fur sites and believe what I want to believe, Every person in life has their kinks, Some like them, some hate them, Life goes on regardless of what some people think, There are much more important things in life than picking on people just to get a reaction, I go to concerts all the time, I don't rag on the bands I dont like just cause I don't like them, Why waste my time, The people that like that band wont give two shits, And all I've done is wasted my breath and contributed to more crap in the world today..Like I said, Life goes on

But thats just my two cents


----------



## Tasuric (May 7, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> People only react to trolls when whatever the troll is saying is true, by responding to it in anyway including reporting it to moderation you are admitting the troll is right :V .



Actually no, if that were true trolls wouldn't be called trolls. Of course that depends on the flavour of troll, but what you said as a blanket statement is faaaaalse.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> just agree to not consider me and not call me a furry, then I dont have to rage again



I'll agree to call you what I think you are.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 7, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I'll agree to call you what I think you are.


 
And I shall agree that I should be the sole possessor of all your worldly goods once Desume comes back and stomps you again.

You should really think about other peoples opinions more often instead of your own, because when you continue in a rut eventually your oxcarts suspension will give out.  After all everyone is entitled to their own respects.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but getting on freaks when are we gonna kick the furs who openly shove their fetishes/preferences into the pit of doom?



Once we've finished digging it deep enough.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Once we've finished digging it deep enough.


Fine...till then they get tossed in the incinerator


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I'll agree to call you what I think you are.


It better be that you think I'm an asshole, only one I shall accept.
Just more evidence the fandom really need to put guards at the door alot more often


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 7, 2009)

Guys, some furries are so firmly rooted in denial that they'll argue with you until they're blue in the face if you call them on what they are.  

Dudes who have pages upon pages full of muscular anthro canines and lupines showing their dicks and insisting that they are 100% ABSOLUTELY DEFINITELY TOTALLY STRAIGHT NO HOMO?  

Sure buddy.  Whatever you say.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 7, 2009)

So anyways, I think I have sort of lost the idea behind what sort of purpose this topic has again.  Was it to describe your reaction to trolling in general, to furriness, or just bicker about being called a furry or not?

I was just wondering.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Guys, some furries are so firmly rooted in denial that they'll argue with you until they're blue in the face if you call them on what they are.
> 
> Dudes who have pages upon pages full of muscular anthro canines and lupines showing their dicks and insisting that they are 100% ABSOLUTELY DEFINITELY TOTALLY STRAIGHT NO HOMO?
> 
> Sure buddy.  Whatever you say.


I hope to the dead that wasnt towards me, if it is then fine think what you want cause in the end its its me who decides if I am not a furry or is.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> So anyways, I think I have sort of lost the idea behind what sort of purpose this topic has again.  Was it to describe your reaction to trolling in general, to furriness, or just bicker about being called a furry or not?
> 
> I was just wondering.


it was about trolling...but stuff on the forums never stay on track, I'm amaze nothing about sex had happen yet


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 7, 2009)

Well, be glad for the little things in life you should be.

Now anyone have reactions to trolling, because personally I could care less if i was attacked by a lunkhead who thinks furries are wierd.


----------



## Tasuric (May 7, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> And I shall agree that I should be the sole possessor of all your worldly goods once Desume comes back and stomps you again.
> 
> You should really think about other peoples opinions more often instead of your own, because when you continue in a rut eventually your oxcarts suspension will give out.  After all everyone is entitled to their own respects.



If showing respect means lying to people regarding my view of them or censoring myself when in disagreement with those people I shall say what I think like I usually do. I'm not here to make you feel good about yourself.

I dare to think of my own opinion when someone tells me they are something I don't think they are. Next time you point fingers and accuse me ask yourself if the person you are relying on to stomp me shows those "darn, dimwitted, fetish flaunting, despicable furfags" the respect you ask me to show other people.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> It better be that you think I'm an asshole, only one I shall accept.
> Just more evidence the fandom really need to put guards at the door alot more often



I am up for 0putting guards at the door..
But who shall train them.

Calling someone a furry when they clearly state that they aren't is like calling a Police officer a "Pig". You don't do it and it can have negative implications.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 7, 2009)

It may also get you arrested for slander.  That too.


----------



## MattyK (May 7, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> It may also get you arrested for slander.  That too.



Ohh cool. *Sues random Valve Employee #935*


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> If showing respect means lying to people regarding my view of them or censoring myself when in disagreement with those people I shall say what I think like I usually do. I'm not here to make you feel good about yourself.
> 
> I dare to think of my own opinion when someone tells me they are something I don't think they are. Next time you point fingers and accuse me ask yourself if the person you are relying on to stomp me shows those "darn, dimwitted, fetish flaunting, despicable furfags" the respect you ask me to show other people.


heres the thing, you are forcing a the tag of being furry on me cause you refuse to acknowledge the fact I'm not, WHICH gives me full right to now stay forever as an ass to you. A person who is not in the fandom whom declares themselves outside the fandom can still have the signs of being a furry, but still arent a furry due to they say they are. Your word has no power over a person's choice. I am not christian either but I do follow the golden rules


----------



## Kirbizard (May 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I am not christian either but I do follow the golden rules


I'm Christian, I'm just not religious. :V
*[/Off Topic]*


----------



## Tasuric (May 8, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> heres the thing, you are forcing a the tag of being furry on me cause you refuse to acknowledge the fact I'm not, WHICH gives me full right to now stay forever as an ass to you. A person who is not in the fandom whom declares themselves outside the fandom can still have the signs of being a furry, but still arent a furry due to they say they are. Your word has no power over a person's choice. I am not christian either but I do follow the golden rules



I'm not calling you a furry, I'm saying I got the right to do so just like you have the right to call all the furries you wish you could kick out of the fandom all sorts of things I'm *sure* they don't *think* they are.

I'm not calling you a troll either, but you seem sympathetic to them. Now what do trolls do, call furries things they don't *think* they are.

Not to be an ass, but wailing on me for doing the exact same thing you do is just a little hypocritical.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 8, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> wailing on me for doing the exact same thing you do



You just described 90% of the internet.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 8, 2009)

I stand with the apathetic side on this one. They have a stance, I have mine, and they may differ; so be it.

Anyway, reacting seems to lend points credibility and attention, two things you shouldn't want happening to something you disagree with.


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I'm not calling you a furry, [/i]I'm saying I got the right to do so[/i] just like you have the right to call all the furries you wish you could kick out of the fandom all sorts of things I'm *sure* they don't *think* they are.
> 
> I'm not calling you a troll either, but you seem sympathetic to them. Now what do trolls do, call furries things they don't *think* they are.
> 
> Not to be an ass, but wailing on me for doing the exact same thing you do is just a little hypocritical.




You are forcing him to be a part of it when he is clearly not. This is the reason why people who draw anthos as a hobby hate furries.


----------



## Tasuric (May 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are forcing him to be a part of it when he is clearly not. This is the reason why people who draw anthos as a hobby hate furries.



Firstly, since you seem to have passed over it completely.



Tasuric said:


> I'm not calling you a furry



Secondly.

The only place I could force him to be a part of anything is in my head, just like you force me to "be wrong", in your head. Sounds pretty loopy right? Let me explain by example.

Assume you observe someone, their physical self and strike up a conversation with them. You get an impression of who they are and what sort of person they are. Eventually you'll form an opinion independent of what that person actually believes he is. 

He's a furry. He's an asshole. He's a christian. He's wrong. He's a liberal. His sense of humor sucks.

You are "forcing him" into such a box, it's what all people do. His disagreement with being any of those things doesn't mean you'll change your mind on it because to you he appears as one of these things. His agreement is not required for you to believe one way or the other.I'll make up my own mind on what people are, not simply take people at their word. Just like you *all* do.

Just for clarifications sake, I don't believe "furry" to be a club you need to sign up for in order to belong.


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Firstly, since you seem to have passed over it completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But to be a furry, you have to say you are one. 

I could assume that the person sitting next to me is an otaku. I could call him such, but then again I wouldn't call him such because that would be jumping to conclusions. He could be just a person who likes that anime and watches it as I would watch Buffy...for casual reasons. 

And I have noticed in other posts you have.

And it sounds like Juvi-Highschool shit to call someone something when in reality they are not and forcefully pull them pass the border when they do not want to go in.

I still stand by what I said: It's people like you are the reason outsiders hate furries.


----------



## Tasuric (May 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But to be a furry, you have to say you are one.
> 
> I could assume that the person sitting next to me is an otaku. I could call him such, but then again I wouldn't call him such because that would be jumping to conclusions. He could be just a person who likes that anime and watches it as I would watch Buffy...for casual reasons.
> 
> ...



Who are you to define reality for me? 

You can't tell me I have to think you are something I don't believe you are. Not you, not anyone. Don't strawman me by turning my example into a "hasty conclusion" scenario.


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Who are you to define reality for me?
> 
> You can't tell me I have to think you are something I don't believe you are. Not you, not anyone. Don't strawman me by turning my example into a "hasty conclusion" scenario.



And do not assume it to be fact based on your "perspective".

Oh yeah...like it wasn't obvious. Since you like to define who's a furry and who's not, I can define reality for you in any fucking way I please.


----------



## Tasuric (May 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And do not assume it to be fact based on your "perspective".
> 
> Oh yeah...like it wasn't obvious. Since you like to define who's a furry and who's not, I can define reality for you in any fucking way I please.



If you read my posts you would have noticed the appearance of the word "subjective" on several occasions in reference to myself but also others. Fact, what fact?

Feel free to believe your subjective opinions are better than mine if that gives you comfort. You are being a hypocrite of course, thinking I am wrong, stating I am wrong, while I actually think I'm right. Shame on you, forcing your opinions on me.


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> If you read my posts you would have noticed the appearance of the word "subjective" on several occasions in reference to myself but also others. Fact, what fact?
> 
> Feel free to believe your subjective opinions are better than mine if that gives you comfort. You are being a hypocrite of course, thinking I am wrong, stating I am wrong, while I actually think I'm right. Shame on you, forcing your opinions on me.



So are you, buddy. >
I am never wrong, nor right, yet the reaction from you is entertaining me.


----------



## Tasuric (May 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> So are you, budddy



Actually no, I don't think my opinions are worth more(better) than yours. But since they are the only ones I have I work with them. 



> Since this thread was basically on trolling, it is fun getting a reaction out of you.



Oh how very devious of you sir, pretending to share an opinion with other people on a public forum, awaiting a reply then claim you are trolling. I shall never recover of this, I tip my hat to you sir.


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Actually no, I don't think my opinions are worth more(better) than yours. But since they are the only ones I have I work with them.


Opinions are like....Hotdogs. Each one will be different but made the same gruesome way.





> Oh how very devious of you sir, pretending to share an opinion with other people on a public forum, awaiting a reply then claim you are trolling. I shall never recover of this, I tip my hat to you sir.




I aim to please.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I'm not calling you a furry, I'm saying I got the right to do so just like you have the right to call all the furries you wish you could kick out of the fandom all sorts of things I'm *sure* they don't *think* they are.
> 
> I'm not calling you a troll either, but you seem sympathetic to them. Now what do trolls do, call furries things they don't *think* they are.
> 
> Not to be an ass, but wailing on me for doing the exact same thing you do is just a little hypocritical.


No cause those furs do exist, those who take such a thing as a hobby and make it into a bastardize lifestyle

And how dare you compare what you are doing is the same as what I am doing. 

and oh btw grats on contradicting yourself when you state this



			
				Tasuric said:
			
		

> I'm not calling you a furry, I'm saying I got the right to do so


----------



## Tasuric (May 8, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> No cause those furs do exist, those who take such a thing as a hobby and make it into a bastardize lifestyle



It's so terrible they think the way they do, that is your *opinion* isn't it?



> And how dare you compare what you are doing is the same as what I am doing.



How dare I question you? Imagine that, someone questioning your opinions, opinions you use to judge people, label them as inferior, labels you use to justify your campaign. Even when they keep saying they "aren't like that!". Imagine that. 
You have a view of these people you dislike so much. I'm sure you call them things they don't think they are. Does the word hypocrisy mean anything to you? 

Perhaps you think you are so undeniably in the right that you don't think this applies to you since those people _are_ deluded, you know what they _truly_ are. In which case there is little reason to continue this debate.



> and oh btw grats on contradicting yourself when you state this



Thanks but what is the contradiction? Explain so I can rectify it.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 8, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> It's so terrible they think the way they do, that is your *opinion* isn't it?


 so you saying folks who go "YOUR NOT A FURRY CAUSE YOU DONT SEE IT AS A LIFESTYLE" are ok folks? They see this fandom as a lifestyle and in turn many of them are the ones who give the rest sane furs, the ones who only see this as a hobby/fandom and nothing more a bad rep.





			
				Tasuric said:
			
		

> How dare I question you? Imagine that, someone questioning your opinions, opinions you use to judge people, label them as inferior, labels you use to justify your campaign. Even when they keep saying they "aren't like that!". Imagine that.
> You have a view of these people you dislike so much. I'm sure you call them things they don't think they are. Does the word hypocrisy mean anything to you? Perhaps you think you are so undeniably in the right that you don't think this applies to you since those people _are_ deluded, you know what they _truly_ are. In which case there is little reason to continue this debate.


yo idiot theres is a difference between compare and question. Do I label them inferior? these are the same folks who see us who just see it as a fandom as inferior to them. There are folks who do say they see it as a lifestyle and furs who do not are faux Furs. I am not in the right I know that for sure, but I am in the sane.




			
				Tasuric said:
			
		

> Thanks but what is the contradiction? Explain so I can rectify it.


that you are not calling me a furry but you can call me a furry


----------



## Tasuric (May 8, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> so you saying folks who go "YOUR NOT A FURRY CAUSE YOU DONT SEE IT AS A LIFESTYLE" are ok folks? They see this fandom as a lifestyle and in turn many of them are the ones who give the rest sane furs, the ones who only see this as a hobby/fandom and nothing more a bad rep.



I may not agree with them but it's okay for them to say it. If they can't defend their views to my satisfaction I won't lend them any credence. If I perceive their actions to be harmful I may even go out of my way to discredit them publicly. They can call me a "fake furry" all they want, I'll correct them and happily move on with my day even if they keep shouting that I'm wrong.




> yo idiot theres is a difference between compare and question. Do I label them inferior? these are the same folks who see us who just see it as a fandom as inferior to them. There are folks who do say they see it as a lifestyle and furs who do not are faux Furs. I am not in the right I know that for sure, but I am in the sane.



Same difference. You sane, they insane, you right, they not. Whatever the case, these radical furries you speak of are a mere example. They can be replaced with any group or single person you have a subjective disagreement with.





> that you are not calling me a furry but you can call me a furry



Yes I can. I'd call you a furry if I thought you were one. There's no contradiction there.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Hasnt this discussion gone on long enough?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Yes I can. I'd call you a furry if I thought you were one. There's no contradiction there.


Thats the problem you refuse to acknowledge I am not due to you say You can call me a furry, its like calling a black person who dress as if he is in a gang, then explaining to you he is not...then saying he is still in a gang


----------



## Tasuric (May 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Thats the problem you refuse to acknowledge I am not due to you say You can call me a furry, its like calling a black person who dress as if he is in a gang, then explaining to you he is not...then saying he is still in a gang



What you fail to grasp is that the explanation that a person may give as to why he's not what he appears to be doesn't have to be satisfactory to you. The idea that you are correct to do to others what I would do to you, but I am wrong to do it to you because you are not what I think you are is hypocritical. The people you dislike don't think  they are what you call them either.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> What you fail to grasp is that the explanation that a person may give as to why he's not what he appears to be doesn't have to be satisfactory to you. The idea that you are correct to do to others what I would do to you, but I am wrong to do it to you because you are not what I think you are is hypocritical. The people you dislike don't think  they are what you call them either.


So you saying you will stereotype everyone no matter even after they explain to you they arent not that stereotype? What YOU failed to grasp a few post back is that I judge by actions, if that person to the action of correcting themselves to me by explaining where they stand then I change my view, for you, YOU WONT change your view on them even after explaining. You sir are a what FROps  call an imposer


----------



## Tasuric (May 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> So you saying you will stereotype everyone no matter even after they explain to you they arent not that stereotype? What YOU failed to grasp a few post back is that I judge by actions, if that person to the action of correcting themselves to me by explaining where they stand then I change my view, for you, YOU WONT change your view on them even after explaining. You sir are a what FROps  call an imposer



I will call people what I think they are, their idea's and arguments count pretty heavily but if the arguments fail and the idea's are insufficient I may not care for what they say they are. It's a per case thing really, by no means am I absolute in my view of anyone. 

I maintain you do the exact same thing. It seems you are so convinced of your own righteousness you can't or won't consider that you are just as wrong to the people you hate, as I appear to you now. Yet you insist on telling me that you'll always "respect" people's choice not to be called something even if they appear as it as long as they explain it. 

Does it matter if their explanations make sense, if not, why do they have to explain it at all? Wouldn't a simple statement of "I'm not" be sufficient? If it's not, you can't always agree with people when they say they are not what you call them. That's you doing what I may do to you, if I were to call you a furry.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I will call people what I think they are, their idea's and arguments count pretty heavily but if the arguments fail and the idea's are insufficient I may not care for what they say they are. It's a per case thing really, by no means am I absolute in my view of anyone.


Again you saying you HAVE the right to call them what ever you think they are no matter what they say, your word over theirs is far more significant than their word for themselves. By all means someone else knows more about the person than the person themselves is from what you saying



Tasuric said:


> I maintain you do the exact same thing. It seems you are so convinced of your own righteousness you can't or won't consider that you are just as wrong to the people you hate, as I appear to you now. Yet you insist on telling me that you'll always "respect" people's choice not to be called something even if they appear as it as long as they explain it.
> 
> Does it matter if their explanations make sense, if not, why do they have to explain it at all? Wouldn't a simple statement of "I'm not" be sufficient? If it's not, you can't always agree with people when they say they are not what you call them. That's you doing what I may do to you, if I were to call you a furry.



Righteousness, me no that is never tagged with me sorry, like I said I know I'm not in the right but in the sane, and for your information those in the sane are neutral. I hate their ideals on what they declare is right, but do I hate the person, no I was taught hate the idea, hate the decision, but never hate the person. I Hate the fact they believe its a lifestyle and only a lifestyle, I hate the fact they choose to be all up in peoples faces on what they are into, I hate the fact Media goes about and finding those who see it as a lifestyle over those who knows its only a hobby


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2009)

I think this place is in need of a lock.


----------



## Tasuric (May 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Again you saying you HAVE the right to call them what ever you think they are no matter what they say, your word over theirs is far more significant than their word for themselves. By all means someone else knows more about the person than the person themselves is from what you saying



You are missing the point once again, I should have gotten the hint 10 posts back. 
_
"You say outright I am in the wrong. I think I'm right, how dare you tell ME otherwise."_



> Righteousness, me no that is never tagged with me sorry, like I said I know I'm not in the right but in the sane, and for your information those in the sane are neutral. I hate their ideals on what they declare is right, but do I hate the person, no I was taught hate the idea, hate the decision, but never hate the person. I Hate the fact they believe its a lifestyle and only a lifestyle, I hate the fact they choose to be all up in peoples faces on what they are into, I hate the fact Media goes about and finding those who see it as a lifestyle over those who knows its only a hobby



Since yet another reformulation isn't going to get the point across this time I'm just going to hop out now, this isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> You are missing the point once again, I should have gotten the hint 10 posts back.
> _
> "You say outright I am in the wrong. I think I'm right, how dare you tell ME otherwise."_


 Once again you try to make it as if theres only two choices, two I have yet once said you are wrong or I am right



			
				Tasuric said:
			
		

> Since yet another reformulation isn't going to get the point across this time I'm just going to hop out now, this isn't going anywhere.


All I'm gonna say is what my elders say to me when I was young about others
"there is no superior person,  The rich die the same way as the poor, There is no right and wrong. For someone call you anything other than what you are going against this order"

In other words you saying you have every damn right to call me a furry is going against this order due to you saying your word is higher than mines


----------



## Tasuric (May 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Once again you try to make it as if theres only two choices, two I have yet once said you are wrong or I am right
> 
> 
> All I'm gonna say is what my elders say to me when I was young about others
> ...



Yeah, that's exactly what i have been trying to say this entire thread. I'm *better* than you, I know *better* than you, I *know* I'm right and you are so very, very wrong.

If the above is what you have gathered from my lengthy argumentations I have truly been wasting my time. I've been arguing the exact opposite.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what i have been trying to say this entire thread. I'm *better* than you, I know *better* than you, I *know* I'm right and you are so very, very wrong.
> 
> If the above is what you have gathered from my lengthy argumentations I have truly been wasting my time. I've been arguing the exact opposite.


no you been saying "*I dont care*, what you say, *I dont care* who you say you are, what *I say* you are is what you are"


----------



## Tasuric (May 9, 2009)

What you are is what I think you are. Not so subtle difference there.


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no you been saying "*I dont care*, what you say, *I dont care* who you say you are, what *I say* you are is what you are"



That has been summed up in my evaluational trolling.



Tasuric said:


> What you are is what I think you are. Not so subtle difference there.



You are saying that he is one. If you think he is one, then such things would have not been said and this topic would have been put to rest with your "Scotsman" argument. 

By the way, the 20th person who compares anti-furry to racism and Homophobia needs to; A) get off of the net, and b) You will be part of the re-education program.

Also, sprac Zeke


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 9, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> "Flag it under hate speech, anti furry is no different than anti-black or anti-gay. DMCA too."
> 
> FOUR people voted for this?
> 
> Give me a break!



20 people have now voted for this option, 20 people who deserve a good root up the arse with my boot for being morons


----------



## Snack (May 9, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## Tasuric (May 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are saying that he is one. If you think he is one, then such things would have not been said and this topic would have been put to rest with your "Scotsman" argument.



Not sure what you are trying to say here but yeah.. if I think you are an asshole I'm going to believe that even if you tell me you don't think you are. Me thinking you are something doesn't mean you are, it just means I think you are. Again, its a not so subtle difference you all fail to understand. I'm not so deluded as to think my view of things is in line with a universal truth.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Not sure what you are trying to say here but yeah.. if I think you are an asshole I'm going to believe that even if you tell me you don't think you are. Me thinking you are something doesn't mean you are, it just means I think you are. Again, its a not so subtle difference you all fail to understand. I'm not so deluded as to think my view of things is in line with a universal truth.




I see where you are coming from Tsuric.

EDIT: I am surprised this thread has gone on so long. o.o


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Not sure what you are trying to say here but yeah.. if I think you are an asshole I'm going to believe that even if you tell me you don't think you are. Me thinking you are something doesn't mean you are, it just means I think you are. Again, its a not so subtle difference you all fail to understand. I'm not so deluded as to think my view of things is in line with a universal truth.


you still saying I am, when one THINK, they are also SAYING

Thinking "this one is an asshole" is also saying
"this one is an asshole

After I say "I'm not a furry" you go about
"I think you are a Furry" is also saying "you are a furry"


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 10, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Once again you try to make it as if theres only two choices, two I have yet once said you are wrong or I am right



Two choices, two! Ah ah ah ah![/lightning]

My god, it's like reading threads on Rapture Ready...


----------



## Zrcalo (May 10, 2009)

:/ I was trolling /b/ today with furries and no flamers were there... a few other people posted picks and one asked for cock vore.


wh00t! imma taking over da messageboards.


----------



## Tasuric (May 10, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> you still saying I am, when one THINK, they are also SAYING
> 
> Thinking "this one is an asshole" is also saying
> "this one is an asshole
> ...



Thinking does not equal saying, nor does it equal knowing. But yeah, if I think you are something I'll call you as such if I there is reason to do so. This seems to be the sore point for you, but as i have already explained it is what all people do, including you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> you still saying I am, when one THINK, they are also SAYING
> 
> Thinking "this one is an asshole" is also saying
> "this one is an asshole
> ...



Depends in what context, if that person is just "thinking" it in their head, then, no one would know but thee who is thinking it. 

Also it depends on how one interprets what is said. Lets say i said "I think you are a furry" I could mean it in the sense that i am not sure wether you are or not. Reading what is typed is a whole lot different to speaking to someone in person. Speaking to someone in person enables one to watch facial expressions and listen to tone of voice. Typing doesn't allow this, and thus, things get interpreted wrong.


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 10, 2009)

I have been known to troll furries from time to time, but it's not the flaming kind of trolling, most of what I do is when I'm on an IRC channel or IMVU, and you get one couple who start getting a little "too friendly" in a full room, and then, all I do is play annoying sounds till they stop (yeah yeah, I know, sometimes I'm an "annoyfag") but hey, I can't say much, my GF is a furry.  I'm not really a hateful person or anything, it's just some of the more "eccentric" furries (and it's a very small number mind you, but it's there) give a bad name to the rest of the group, and that's what I think a lot of the backlash stems from.  They go around with the "I'm better than you because I'm a furry"  and "I'm different from you, but you better accept me and agree with my point of view or I'll raise a shitload of butthurt" type thing and try to evoke a reaction.   I think, and I may be wrong, but I personally think that this is part of why so many people hate the whole of furrydom, is because they have bad experiences with a few, so they project that experience over the whole.


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

Carful you don't troll too hard, obvious. You could get b& and I would get sad :V


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 10, 2009)

lulz, there are only three kinds of forums I ever really troll.  
extremist catholic (and I mean far far right wing) because they try to control everyone's lives
Scientologist forums (cause they are just fucked up anyways)
and full on hardcore beastiality forums (because raping animals is just wrong)


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Carry on.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 10, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Sounds good to me. Carry on.


 
Indeed. ;O


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 10, 2009)

aye, will do cap'n ^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Thinking does not equal saying, nor does it equal knowing. But yeah, if I think you are something I'll call you as such if I there is reason to do so. This seems to be the sore point for you, but as i have already explained it is what all people do, including you.


When you think of me as a furry it seems to fail you to stop thinking me as a furry cause I am not You continue to think I'm a furry.

Like I said already, I'm black the people in my area once thought I was in a gang cause how I dressed. Their thinking changed from "I think he is in a gang" to "Oh I thought he was in a gang but he isnt" Your thinking didnt change, which is fucking different from mines.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> When you think of me as a furry it seems to fail you to stop thinking me as a furry cause I am not You continue to think I'm a furry.
> 
> Like I said already, I'm black the people in my area once thought I was in a gang cause how I dressed. Their thinking changed from "I think he is in a gang" to "Oh I thought he was in a gang but he isnt" Your thinking didnt change, which is fucking different from mines.



The old saying "Never judge a book by it's cover" Springs to mind. He who judges to fast is the one who will look like the idiot. should never judge anyone or anything from first glance as all may not be as it seems.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The old saying "Never judge a book by it's cover" Springs to mind. He who judges to fast is the one who will look like the idiot. should never judge anyone or anything from first glance as all may not be as it seems.


his problem he refuse to change his thinking, hence why I been saying he doesnt care, his word over mines. Its like he saying "I dont care you arent in a gang I still think you are in one"


----------



## Tasuric (May 10, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> his problem he refuse to change his thinking, hence why I been saying he doesnt care, his word over mines. Its like he saying "I dont care you arent in a gang I still think you are in one"



Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrgggghhhhhh! *rage*

You are trolling me right? Fuck it, I'm done.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> his problem he refuse to change his thinking, hence why I been saying he doesnt care, his word over mines. Its like he saying "I dont care you arent in a gang I still think you are in one"



If people judge just like that then it shows narrow mindedness to me. And i would bet those are the types who would believe the first thing they are told too. If you for example,you say you are not a "furry", then other people should have the respect not to call you one. And keep thoughts to themselves.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrgggghhhhhh! *rage*
> 
> You are trolling me right? Fuck it, I'm done.



I think he is more upset that you would be adimant on calling him furry when he is not. I would be upset to if i was called something i wasn't.


----------



## Tasuric (May 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think he is more upset that you would be adimant on calling him furry when he is not. I would be upset to if i was called something i wasn't.



I think I'm allowed to make up and voice my own opinion as to what you are, as you may be delusional, biased or plain wrong in my view. That's basically what i have been saying. Yeah, if i go against someone they won't be happy, but how exactly is this new in plain human discourse? The furry label is nothing special.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I think I'm allowed to make up and voice my own opinion as to what you are, as you may be delusional, biased or plain wrong in my view. That's basically what i have been saying. Yeah, if i go against someone they won't be happy, but how exactly is this new in plain human discourse? The furry label is nothing special.



IF we go by your method that makes trolls furrys to, seeing as they are on a furry forum and posting then we will all assume they are really furries. Yeah, i think if we all assumed that trolls would have something to say about it.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> I think I'm allowed to make up and voice my own opinion as to what you are, as you may be delusional, biased or plain wrong in my view. That's basically what i have been saying. Yeah, if i go against someone they won't be happy, but how exactly is this new in plain human discourse? The furry label is nothing special.


So again you spouting "I dont care what you Think you are, you are what *I* *Think* you are, is what you are"

again you are forcing a tag on someone when they are clearly not


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 10, 2009)

Tsauric, drop it.  Your only ticking Desume off with this semantic stuff your pulling.  You have spent over a hundred posts arguing with him and you still insist on bothering the poor jerk.  Sometimes you remind me of myself on Sap when Im adamant that someone has done something wrong.  Just drop it and let him think what he wants to think.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Tsauric, drop it.  Your only ticking Desume off with this semantic stuff your pulling.  You have spent over a hundred posts arguing with him and you still insist on bothering the poor jerk.  Sometimes you remind me of myself on Sap when Im adamant that someone has done something wrong.  Just drop it and let him think what he wants to think.



Exactly, just beg to differ and let the thread either die or continue.


----------



## Tasuric (May 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> IF we go by your method that makes trolls furrys to, seeing as they are on a furry forum and posting then we will all assume they are really furries. Yeah, i think if we all assumed that trolls would have something to say about it.



It's apparent you don't know what my method is. Either you have misunderstood me or you haven't been paying attention to my posts. 

Again, just for you.

A random someone may appear to be something due to their looks,activities and personality. This appearance may be deceiving and lead you to the wrong conclusion as to who or what they are. Upon talking to the person he or she may convince you that your conclusion is faulty. *More important*(for the purpose of this argument) it may also be entirely *unconvincing*. People being people it's easy for them to be in denial, biased or otherwise irrational in judging themselves or their ideas.

With me so far? Then what objection other than "it's rude" is there to speaking ones mind? I realize i may very well be wrong, but so could you, or anyone for that matter. 

For example someone who fallows 10 japanese anime series, has finished 120 of them, collects manga, anime figurines, goes to anime conventions objecting to being called an Otaku. If that person throws a fit you may just decide not to call him one again, but wont you still think that the definition of the word otaku fits him perfectly?

I personally am not in the business of avoiding (non derogatory) words whom descriptions suit the observations simply because that person thinks it's rude. If they can't convince me the word does not apply to them using solid arguments it's not my fault.


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 10, 2009)

well, how about we just stop this argument alltogether.  Do not feed the trolls.  That's just what they want (not that I would know, lulz)


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

^someone do an IP check


----------



## Snack (May 10, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> ^someone do an IP check



Too much work. x_x


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> It's apparent you don't know what my method is. Either you have misunderstood me or you haven't been paying attention to my posts.
> 
> Again, just for you.
> 
> ...


...one of these days that will get you killed you know that, A person is whom ever THEY think they are, if they enjoy anime, but not in the same level of others they do not fit to bill. There for by your beliefs even if a black person isnt in a gang yet looks and may act it you gonna say he is...

you are what FROps say you are, an Imposer one who refuse to change ones thinking, who believes they are absolute on calling others what they want. I have proven I'm not a fur as I dont see you all as furs at all either but just regular folks with a hobby


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Tsauric, drop it.  Your only ticking Desume off with this semantic stuff your pulling.  You have spent over a hundred posts arguing with him and you still insist on bothering the poor jerk.  Sometimes you remind me of myself on Sap when Im adamant that someone has done something wrong.  Just drop it and let him think what he wants to think.


I have been rather calm throughout this whole argument, only times when I do get ticked is when he claims he is doing the same as me when he isnt. I'm willing to change ones thinking, as I have done for you and several others on here, he believes he is in the right to call me as such no matter what.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 10, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I have been rather calm throughout this whole argument, only times when I do get ticked is when he claims he is doing the same as me when he isnt. I'm willing to change ones thinking, as I have done for you and several others on here, he believes he is in the right to call me as such no matter what.



Brings me back to what i said earlier "Don't judge a book by it's cover"


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 10, 2009)

ok, like I said a few moments ago, let's stop the argument all together, this is a case of obvious troll is obvious. It has redirected and pretty much hijacked the topic of this thread. Do not feed the trolls....unless it's chocolate....trolls love chocolate....mmmmm...chocolate..........


----------



## Whitenoise (May 11, 2009)

This thread is crap now, everyone stop arguing and talk about how great I am :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Isn't whitenoise just so great hmmm? xDDDD


----------



## foxmusk (May 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Isn't psychweasel just so great hmmm? xDDDD



fix'd.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Isn't whitenoise just so great hmmm? xDDDD



Meh.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (May 11, 2009)

This thread sucks like an industrial vacuum pump.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> fix'd.



Cheeky weasel lol.


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TRACK


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Obvious troll is obvious said:


> GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TRACK



I think this thread is finaly burning out.


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think this thread is finaly burning out.


 noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *randomly explodes from the lack of lulz*


----------



## paxil rose (May 11, 2009)

I stopped reading this after like the first 3 pages or so.

What the hell's going on in it now?


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

an argument broke out about some quote and derailed the topic


----------



## paxil rose (May 11, 2009)

And lasted nearly 400 posts. Off topic or not that's damn impressive.


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

well that's to be expected with a "controversial" issue


----------



## Verin Asper (May 11, 2009)

this topic should get locked...we learn at least 21 furs here are idiots, 2 are asking for it while the rest have tough skin


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

aye, that is true, and I hope I'm not among that group


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Like i said earlier, this thread isn't really going anywhere now appart from round in circles. 

Think it has died now and should be locked,


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

agreed


----------



## Shindo (May 11, 2009)

Obvious troll is obvious said:


> agreed



marry me


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Obvious troll is obvious said:


> agreed





Shindo said:


> marry me



I wanna wedding invite.


----------



## Shindo (May 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wanna wedding invite.



you can hand out the bubbles


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

lulz, I'm already spoken for, sorry, lol. I could never betray mah little neko girl ^_^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Obvious troll is obvious said:


> lulz, I'm already spoken for, sorry, lol. I could never betray mah little neko girl ^_^



Good to know you are so dedicated dude


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

I  could never even think of being with anyone else.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 12, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> we learn at least 21 furs here are idiots,



Didn't we agree on one of the first pages that at least half of them picked that option for the lulz?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Didn't we agree on one of the first pages that at least half of them picked that option for the lulz?


still stands as 21 are idiots


----------



## Fathergia (May 12, 2009)

I troll them ^w^ 
Nothing like a good troll fight to get your day going off great 
LONG LIVE TROLLING TROLLS!
And if I don't feel like trolling them I find a reason to insult an aspect of their personality and then of course they rebuttle with something along the lines of "Your'e a douchebag" or "Your'e a fag" and I reply with "Thats subjective" 
Thus I win! But that is usually to the trolls on fourms
I've never seen anyone troll furries on youtube.


----------



## Attaman (May 12, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Didn't we agree on one of the first pages that at least half of them picked that option for the lulz?


  At that time we still had less than 10.  Heck, at that time I'm pretty sure we were less than 5.


----------



## Ozriel (May 12, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> still stands as 21 are idiots




Now 22.


----------

